# Tubby Tubby Weight loss challenge 2011



## Jim

This is it. This is the year to do it. No more BS. You value your loved ones? What about yourself. Sick and tired of not being able to breathe when you tie your shoes? Do you get winded climbing a flight of stairs? Feel like crap? This is the time to do it. :LOL2: 

I need to lose 42 pounds. I'm 99.9 percent confident a few of you could stand to lose a few pounds and inches too.

I was a size 48 pants 3 years ago. Now I'm a size 38. I want to get to a loose 36. 

I went to the doctors this morning and she said I am doing a great job but I need to focus a little more. I weighed in at 242, My goal by June 1, 2011 is 200 pounds. That is 7 pounds per month. I AM GOING TO DO IT!

Who is ready for the challenge?

I am going to start Jan 1, 2011 with this being my number one priority. Are you in or are you going to continue eating Pepperoni pizzas with extra cheese, fries, and a 2 liter of soda? :LOL2: 

I am going to weigh myself every Friday morning and update this post.

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:
March 4, 2011 - *225.7* Down 1 pound from last week. I finally broke that 225.X. Very happy. Now my next short term goal is 220. I am confident with warmer weather coming that these "small" Loses per week will be a little bigger by being outside with the kids, yard clean up, trips to the park.....fishing. Anything but sitting cooped up in a house all winter long.
March 11, 2011 - *227.5* Enough to make me want to quit. Up almost 2 pounds
March 18, 2001 - *223.0* Finally. I can guarantee my fluctuation was the Sodium from the baked ham I had last week. This week I ate almost Zero processed foods.
March 25, 2011 - *222.7* It will have to do I guess. :?
April 22. 2011 - *226.4* ouch! It happens.


----------



## Jim

Don't be scared, you have to do this, the time is now! 

I have a PDF called Burn the fat feed the muscle. The theory behind it is to eat 300-350 calories every 3-3.5 hours. No more than 350 calories per sitting. This is how I went from a size 48 to a size 38. I was never full but never hungry. The best part....I could eat what I wanted, pizza, fries, burgers, chocolate. I only punished myself, but It would kill my cravings. 

I never had that crash feeling either. Because my levels were stable instead of going up and down. This PDf was a lifesaver. If you want it I will email it to you.


----------



## poolie

I was right there with you until you mentioned Pepperoni pizza 8) Yuuuuummmmm!

All I can say is man I'm glad the holiday's are behind us. 3 weeks ago the doc told me I needed to start exercising to drop 10-15 pounds and hopefully get my blood pressure back into a safe range. Been briskly walking the neighborhood almost every night the past 3 weeks and logged 29.6 miles (per the gps on my phone). I haven't lost squat. Maybe my scale is broken. Started at 181 lbs and I'm still at 181 lbs. All the Christmas parties/dinners didn't help matters I'm sure, but I need for that weight to start dropping. 

For those that have android phones, there's a pretty cool (free) app called CardioTrainer that will tell you how far you've walked/jogged, how many mph, how many calories you've burned and maps your route on google maps.


----------



## thad.

I'm doing a weight loss competition on a pressure washing BBS through Weight Loss Wars.

https://www.ptstate.com/index.php/topic,11475.0.html
https://www.weightlosswars.com/Thad/compete/view/1678


----------



## PartsMan

I'm in.
6'1" 230lb and very squishy in the middle.
I need to get under 200lb or start buying bigger jeans. That would cut into my toy budget.
12/29 222# (good morning weight)


----------



## fender66

I'm IN!

Right now, with the really bad holiday binging.....I'm running 6'2 and 210. I don't need a lot, but I've been stuck here for a while. Already lost 12 lb and another 10 will get me where I want to be. Updates on Fridays it is!
1/1 - 215 Holiday pounds need to come off. This is up 5 from last week.
1/7 -212.5 Need to work harder.
1/14 - 215
1/21 - 214 Down 1 lb from last week. At least it's in the right direction. Next week will be better!
2/4 - 215

Back in on 3/9 at 217lb
3/11 -214 after very hard workouts and nearly starving to death.
3/18 -213 can't believe I only dropped 1 pound. At least it's in the right direction. Maybe it was all that corned beef???
3/25 -215 how on earth did this happen? I've busted my butt this week. Very discouraging.
4/01 -214 very frustrating. I've even cut my soda down from 3-4 liters a day to 12 ounces.
4/08 -211 Woohoo...finally something worked.
4/15 -210 Still moving in the right direction. Very little time to exercise this week though. Only hit the gym once.
4/23 -209 Wohoo....first time under 210 for as long as I can remember. I am a couple days late weighing in though....as I was on the water on Friday.
4/29 -209 Didn't move a bit.
5/28 -209 One month later and still here. Need to drop those 9 lbs that I don't want.


----------



## worminken

Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
1-1-11 - 245.2
1-8-11 - 238.7
1-15-11 - 236.2
1-22-11 - 234.6
1-29-11 - 232.3
2-5-11 - 231.8
2-12-11 - 230.6
2-19-11 - 228.00
2-26-11 - 227.7
3-4-11 - 226.1
3-12-11 - 223.6
3-19-11 - 222.7
3-26-11 - 223.8
4-2-11 - 224.2
4-9-11 - 221.4
4-16-11 - 224.5
5-6-11 - 221.7


----------



## richg99

I'm in. I started WeightWatchers almost four weeks ago. My goal was TWO bowling balls...32 lbs. I can visualize that very well. As of last week's weigh in..I had dropped 14.8 lbs to 255.2 lbs. About 17 lbs to go. 

I find that the computerized E-WeightWatchers system works well for me. I post my meals a couple of times each day. Keeps me on track. The meetings are good, for me, for reinforcement and understanding of the process. 

Lots to eat, just not the normal junk that I am used to. They do not supply any foods. Just a list of points.

I haven't missed too many scotches or wine at night, either. 

Rich


----------



## devilmutt

I'm in, I'll post my weight in the morning.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I'm in... but only have a small amount to lose. My goal will be to maintain. I have lost close to 70lbs since the end of April and looking to lose maybe 10 more. It has been much easier to maintain this go round with consistent exercise.


----------



## BaitCaster

I'm in. I will post my weight on Saturday, January 1.


----------



## FishingBuds

Im in

5' 9" and 251#


----------



## freetofish

Ok we admit it.....we're a mess. Count me in also....weigh once a week and post our progress. my start is 245# . It hurts to say that.
Good luck everyone.
Peace
Ron


----------



## devilmutt

Wow, the last time I was on the scale it read 230, it read 255.2 today and I'm 6'0" tall. I quit chewing tobacco about seven weeks ago after 25 years of use, a little weight loss will go good with that.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Count me in on this one ,also. Right now I'm in at 5'8"-195#. My personal goal would be to get back to where I was before I quit smoking(165#),but I'll settle for 170-175#.

1/1/11-195
1/8/11-191
1/15/11-190
1/22/11-195.. back to square one.


----------



## Hooky1420

I'm IN!

I was an athlete (football) whose playing weight was always around 215 lbs... After 5 years of not playing, I looked at myself in the mirror and realized I had become a softee. I was 6'3" 260 lbs. I started eating healthier, and got on P90X in late October 2010. So far, I've cut myself down to 230 lbs, but I need to lose about 20 more and am ready to start that back up since I was at home eating Mom's cooking over the holidays. This is a good idea Jim...

Also, please don't mention pepperoni pizza anymore. Outta sight, outta mind man!!!


----------



## richg99

Weighed in today at WW. Only lost one pound since last week. Still, though, I am down 15.8 lbs from the start four weeks ago. Half way to my goal of two bowling balls... 32 lbs. 

This last week we had three Christmas dinners...so...one pound doesn't sound so very bad considering all of the temptations. Only New Years eve ahead.

Rich


----------



## stringsteene

Count me in. I'll post my weight tommorrow.


----------



## BassGeek54

I am in...I need to loose 20 more. I made a resolution like this last year and I did pretty well. I went from 253 to 200 since 1/1/10. I wanted to get to 180 by 12 /31 but I didn't make it. So I will definitely look for some help to get this other 20 gone. 

1/1/11 - 202 (my scale only does whole numbers but it looks dead on) BTW -- I am 6'-0" if that matters.
1/7/11 - 201 This is going to be hard
1/14/11 - 199 -- We need more snow to shovel
1/22/11 - 199 -- I am stuck here


----------



## dixie_boysles

Im in. Might wanna make an OFFICIAL thread it. like post weight and excersizes here along with start weight. 

I am doing several things. I am going to use runkeeper app (https://www.runkeeper.com to keep track of my running. then i am going to do the Insanity workouts from Beachbody with some p90x threw in there and also hit the gym when i get a chance


----------



## dixie_boysles

dixie_boysles said:


> Im in. Might wanna make an OFFICIAL thread it. like post weight and excersizes here along with start weight.
> 
> I am doing several things. I am going to use runkeeper app https://www.runkeeper.com to keep track of my running on my android phone. then i am going to do the Insanity workouts from Beachbody with some p90x threw in there and also hit the gym when i get a chance


.

while at the gym I will also be using Jefit app on my android to keep track of my gym excersizes


----------



## Outdoorsman

IN.... (again)...I am 5' 6" and am at 248.5 lbs  (I wish I was where some of you are starting from....My goal is 200 then finish up at 180 

I was part of the "Tinboats Biggest Loser" thread last year when I used to be "Monarkman" (sold the Monark).... Some of us can refer back to that thread to "remember" our progress back then....the whole thread seemed to just kinda fizzle out....

My plan is way less portions (my lady is a good cook and most nights are like Thanksgiving), and more activity for starters and then work into an actual excercise routine (mainly situps and walking). I also plan to see a doctor to approve cordinate my program. Except for the weight I am very healthy and have not been to a doctor in many years.

Ok...here goes...I will update this list almost daily....
12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248


----------



## BYOB Fishing

In.

As I'm reading this, I'm eating a Blizzard from DQ.

I'll post my weight on Monday, as we're starting biggest looser at work, and weighing in then and every two weeks after that until March.

Jan 3. 219.6 lbs
Jan 17. 211.8 lbs
Jan 31. 205.0 lbs

Matt


----------



## fender66

BYOB Fishing said:


> In.
> 
> As I'm reading this, I'm eating a Blizzard from DQ.
> 
> I'll post my weight on Monday, as we're starting biggest looser at work, and weighing in then and every two weeks after that until March.
> 
> Matt



Damn....now I need ice cream! #-o


----------



## cavman138

I'm in. Too young to let this get out of hand. I'm 25, 5'10" and when I weight myself two days ago I was 232, the most I have ever weighed. I would be happy getting back down to 200 since I have never been in the best shape even while playing sports in high school, I'd say that is attainable. If I can cut out fast food I will definitely lose something.


----------



## Brine

I'm in!

01/01: 257
01/15: 257 Did nothing. #-o
02/01: 258 still nothing
02/14: 259 nothing ~ going the wrong way :evil:


----------



## richg99

As I mentioned above, I joined Weightwatchers four weeks ago. I've lost a bit over 16 lbs ( they tell me that is too fast). 

A couple of things that have helped...WW charges you NO points for fruits and vegetables. So, when I drive somewhere ( usually towing my boat) I have a bag of apples, bananas and oranges along. I snack on those while driving. 

In the past, I could NOT pass up a certain McDonald's for a double burger on the way back from the lake. Now, I only stop to use the washroom and grab a big diet coke. I am sure that eating the fruit has helped. 

Oh, they do say " don't go ape over bananas" Some people, when they found out that bananas had "no points" were eating ten a day. Even bananas can hurt if you over-do it. 

Last week I only lost one pound. Not good, but there were three Christmas dinners during the week. rich


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> As I mentioned above, I joined Weightwatchers four weeks ago. I've lost a bit over 16 lbs ( they tell me that is too fast).
> 
> A couple of things that have helped...WW charges you NO points for fruits and vegetables. So, when I drive somewhere ( usually towing my boat) I have a bag of apples, bananas and oranges along. I snack on those while driving.
> 
> In the past, I could NOT pass up a certain McDonald's for a double burger on the way back from the lake. Now, I only stop to use the washroom and grab a big diet coke. I am sure that eating the fruit has helped.
> 
> Oh, they do say " don't go ape over bananas" Some people, when they found out that bananas had "no points" were eating ten a day. Even bananas can hurt if you over-do it.
> 
> Last week I only lost one pound. Not good, but there were three Christmas dinners during the week. rich



Good job man! 

The initial weight loss is awesome. But it slows down, trust me on this. The 1-2 pounds per week is/should be your goal anyway. 

Keep at it man! :beer: <-- Spring water


----------



## perchin

Jim said:


> ! :beer: <-- Spring water



:LOL2: ... you just made my morning coffee almost spill...

I really need to get with the program, as I'm only 28, 5' 10" and weigh in at 226. only a year ago when I was still climbing towers on a daily basis, I only weighed in at 175.

Its the dicipline of it all that I lack...mmmm pizza :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug

I also need to drop a few pounds. my problem is the shift work and emergency response work that i do.
I cant always eat at the proper times and then it is eat on the run.
I try to eat a salad every day for lunch then what ever for dinner.
at work I have days that i only get 1 or 2 calls so i spend the rest of the time sitting in my truck.
I a dream world i would drop 50 to 75 lbs but would be very happy dropping 30
I did go from 335 to 300 this past year
1/1/11 306.8
1/9/11 302.6


----------



## Jim

Ok, today starts the day as it does for many of you. I have entered my weight in my thread and will do so every Friday till I reach my goal or quit(I will not quit). 

Good luck and stick with it! Be strong you can do it. For those that have started already...keep it up! In 6 short months we will all be Buff bodybuilding beach goers with 6 pack abs and 4% bodyfat. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> In 6 short months we will all be Buff bodybuilding beach goers with 6 pack abs and 4% bodyfat. :LOL2:



I see a TinBoats Beefcake calendar in the making! :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Stepped on the scale this morning to get a baseline weight, and to my disappointment I've gained 2 pounds from a week ago when I weighted  

I suspect most of that 2 pounds is from the last little bit of bad eating habits, but hopefully some is due to turning fat into muscle. Have been walking 2 miles every evening for the past month and this past week it has progressed into half walking half jogging. Have also unearthed my trusty 15 year old BowFlex and started working on my upper body as well... looking at man boobs in the mirror every morning is not a pretty sight :roll: 

On a bright note, outside of work I generally don't wear a belt and this past week I've noticed that I keep having to pull my pants up all the time... obviously something is working!

So, my official 2011 starting weight is 183 and it's all down from here I hope.


----------



## richg99

After my downfall last night ( way too many red wines)....I'll start officially at 257.8 

Rich


----------



## devilmutt

I'm starting at 253.4, and shooting for an even 200.


----------



## BaitCaster

January 1, 2011

6' 2"

249.6 lbs


----------



## Andy

Good luck you guys. I hope you all reach your goal.


----------



## Outdoorsman

I tried to edit my original "IN" post on tis thread, it worked but did not move from it's origianl place in the list of postings...so to remain current and keep others updated as to my progress, copied and pasted from my original "In" post...

Ok...here goes...I will update this list almost daily....
12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248

Outdoorsman


----------



## fender66

Outdoorsman said:


> I tried to edit my original "IN" post on tis thread, it worked but did not move from it's origianl place in the list of postings...so to remain current and keep others updated as to my progress, copied and pasted from my original "In" post...
> 
> Ok...here goes...I will update this list almost daily....
> 12/31/10 @ 248.5
> 1/3/11 @ 248
> 
> Outdoorsman



That's not even a healthy [email protected] for me. But it's in the right direction. :lol:


----------



## thad.

01/01/2011 277.6

6'3"


----------



## wasilvers

IN - I started a few weeks back to get a jump on the new years weight. 

Facts:6'1" mid/late 30's - sit at a desk all day long, go home and sit in front of the TV. Play volleyball 2x a week -once hard and once rec level (Edit: now that is once a week rec level) 

Goal: To be 200 (or less) by February 26th - first vball tourney of the year

Diet Plan: As little exercise as possible. The www says I need to hold to 1500 calories a day to loose the wieght. I've been eating salads, smaller portions, not going for seconds, and CUT OUT SODA'S!
Breakfast is oatmeal. Snacks are grapes/strawberries/pickles - as many as I want anytime I want. Lunch or dinner is a splurge, up to 8/900 calories - even McDonalds is game. Easily come in under the limit without a soda. The other main meal of the day is a turkey sandwich (Subway style - no mayo - no cheese). Can eat till you are stuffed each day and come in at 1300/1600 calories.

Started December 1st at 227.5 floppy pounds.

Current weight on Jan 3, 2011 is.... 216 -11.5 pounds in 5 weeks isn't bad - and some people have noticed a change in the face (first place you lose fat). 
- To be update weekly

Will


----------



## Hooky1420

1/3/2011... 239.8 lbs.

1/9/2011... 232.4 lbs. (-7.4 lbs)

1/23/2011...242.1 (+9.7 lbs) (THIS WAS WEIGHT GAINED CAUSED BY QUITTING DIP)


----------



## Hanr3

IN
Goal 230 by August, sons wedding. 
265- 1/3/11.
250- 5/14/11.


----------



## Hooky1420

1/5/2010... 233.7 lbs

Down a little over 6 lbs in two days doing p90x and eating healthy (5 small meals a day, with no food 2 hours before bedtime).

ate some awesome ocean perch last night...

sample meal plan to let you know what i'm eating. maybe it will help someone out:

breakfast:
-egg white omelet with cayenne pepper (boosts metabolism), fresh mushrooms, and no-fat cheddar cheese.
-two pieces of turkey bacon
-half cup no-fat cottage cheese with 3 fresh cut strawberries
-water to drink

mid morning snack:
protein bar
gatorade G2 (low-calorie) 12oz mini-bottle

lunch:
-salad with boneless-skinless grilled chicken, pine nuts, tomatoes, onion, romaine lettuce, raisins, cucumber, extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar
-bottle of water

mid-afternoon snack:
-handful of raw almonds
-low-fat skim, low moisture string cheese stick
-3 pieces of turkey jerky

dinner:
-small portion of wild and brown rice
-green beans
-baked ocean perch (4 oz fillet)
-water
-glass of red wine.

late night snack option:
whey protein shake with skim milk and berries

the only supplements i am taking is gatorade prime (01) 15 minutes before my workout (gives you energy from the B-vitamins). I also take vitamin c, a multi-vitamin, and omega-3 fish oil. 

hope this helps someone.


----------



## Jim

Good job so far Hooky1420! :beer:

Im going strong, hoping for a decent weigh in on Friday morning. :LOL2:


----------



## ejones1961

In. I had done pretty good a year ago but have been backsliding and have crept up to 275 from 245 a year ago. 
One of my christmas presents was to be enroled in boot camp at the gym we are members at.
Been trying to kick off the bad habits that have been attributing to my weight gain.


----------



## poolie

I'm doing good so far this week, but have to travel up to Indy for a couple days. Hope eating out for 3 days doesn't cause me to backslide. I'm taking the workout clothes so with any luck I can burn off any extra.


----------



## wasilvers

Facts:6'1" 36 years old- sit at a desk all day long. 

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6


----------



## richg99

You are all making me feel bad. After losing 15.8 lbs in the first four weeks ( from 270)..I back-slipped this week and am back up to 255. That is --UP-- .8 of a pound. Must have been all of that wine on New Year's eve. Bah humbug rich


----------



## Hooky1420

richg99 said:


> You are all making me feel bad. After losing 15.8 lbs in the first four weeks ( from 270)..I back-slipped this week and am back up to 255. That is --UP-- .8 of a pound. Must have been all of that wine on New Year's eve. Bah humbug rich



Don't feel bad... Just stick with it. Persistance pays off.


----------



## Jim

Tomorrow is the day.....first weigh in. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Tomorrow is the day.....first weigh in. :LOL2:



I'm worried, but hopeful.


----------



## Jim

I updated my first post with the weight. I lost 7.8 pounds the first week going from 246.8 to 239 even. That happens the first week when you start any serious diet. Going forward I will be in the 1-3 pound weight loss category.....hopefully.

Good start though in my opinion.

Time to check in fellas! If you fell off the horse, get back on!


----------



## devilmutt

I'm down 8.9 pounds. Starting weight was 253.4, todays weight is 244.5.


----------



## Jim

devilmutt said:


> I'm down 8.9 pounds. Starting weight was 253.4, todays weight is 244.5.



Yeah dude! :beer:

I am going to take the day off for the SuperBowl though....just an FYI! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Down 2.5 lbs to 212.5. Not much, but in the right direction!

I take 1 meal a week off. Have to just to keep some sanity!


----------



## Hooky1420

Great job Jim, devilmutt, and Fender!!! Hey that's how to start things off! Keep up the good work.

I'm weighing in on Sunday since that was the day I first weighed in after the new year... keep you posted.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Updated orignal post,myself.Looks like I am in at 191,down 4lb. I weighed myself Thurs.as a progress thing,and was down to 189.But came back up a little.I've cut down on the amount that I eat per meal.


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> Updated orignal post,myself.Looks like I am in at 191,down 4lb. I weighed myself Thurs.as a progress thing,and was down to 189.But came back up a little.I've cut down on the amount that I eat per meal.



Good job man! Your heading in the right direction!

Don't weigh yourself too much. Water fluctuation day to day will drive you absolutely nuts, trust me I know.


----------



## Jim

Someone told me this tip and I tried and it and do it now..............

Start the day off with a full glass of water. 16 ounces is ideal. 

Then Have a full glass before you eat.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks for those tips Jim. I'll definitely give the water thing a try.


----------



## poolie

Checking in. Down from 183 to 181 so lost 2 pounds which isn't bad considering I was traveling this week and didn't eat as well as I would have if I'd been at home. 

Discovered that the treadmills at the hotel will kick your butt way more than walking the neighborhood.


----------



## freetofish

I have decided as hard as it is for me to loose weight, that maybe I just needed to be taller...Jan 1, 6'1" and 245#....today is the 9th and according to the scale at the gym weight is now 241# so I did loose 4 lbs.....However there is a big dissapointment in my stretching excersese and my hanging from the steel beam in the basement. Still only 6' 1"..I have not given up yet on the height thingey but am, like a lot of you, serious about the weight. 
good luck to everyone and please stop talking about Blizzards and pizza....that doesn't help me much.
peace
Ron


----------



## redbug

i am down 4 lbs so far this week is gonna be tough working 2nd shift i dont eat well on this shift


----------



## Hooky1420

Updated original weigh-in post. I've lost 7.4 lbs this week. 

For those of you working out, keep in mind that the scale is NOT the best indicator on getting in shape. Initially you will have a big drop off of weight - then you will settle in to 1-3 lbs a week as you are losing fat but gaining muscle. A better measurment of your health then will be how your clothes begin fitting.


----------



## Jim

Hooky1420 said:


> A better measurment of your health then will be how your clothes begin fitting.



Agree 100%

As your clothes start to fit looser on you, your motivation goes up big time.


----------



## Outdoorsman

Ok...here goes...I will update this list almost daily....
12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...




Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't weigh yourself too much. Water fluctuation day to day will drive you absolutely nuts, trust me I know.
Click to expand...


I think this will help me.. I usually weigh myself daily and get too anxious to see what the scale will say the next day... kinda loose focus on the long term goal and just focus form day to day....does drive me nuts not seeing much of a daily change. Tried posting here weekly but still doing the daily obsesion thing with the scale... time to regroup and focus on weekly weight loss not daily....

New plan.... focus on loosing in 10 pound increments (not 10 lbs. weekly)...loose 10 move on the the next 10....last time I got to 142 and could not deem to break the 140 mark....this time 140 will be a sign to go for 130.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## wasilvers

Facts:6'1" 36 years old- sit at a desk all day long. 

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)

Next week, it's 210 or bust!


----------



## Jim

Tomorrow is the second weigh in. Hopefully we are all going strong still?


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin....  

Outdoorsman


----------



## wasilvers

bought a proform 400ct treadmill yesterday. A good deal at Sams Club at $500 (vs $600-1,300 elsewhere)

Should be able to watch the weight pour off now that I have something to do to exercise in the winter!


----------



## Jim

I updated my first thread but copied it here too.

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:


6.6 pounds this week. 

Too much in my opinion but I will take it.


----------



## poolie

Way to go Jim! You guys are dropping weight like crazy and mine is just dripping off. Will do my update tomorrow but should have stepped on the scales this morning. Originally we were meeting some friends at an awesome Cajun restaurant Saturday night but it has been moved to tonight so I know the scales will be cruel to me in the morning.


----------



## ejones1961

266.7 down from 275 1-5-11


----------



## devilmutt

I'm down 8.9 pounds. Starting weight was 253.4, todays weight is 244.5.



Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2

I'm down 4.3 pounds this week, and 13.2 pounds overall.


----------



## Jim

Awesome job fellas! :beer:


----------



## richg99

I have plateaued. Even though I read about the commonness of plateauing....I have been pretty shocked at its happening to me. 

I dropped 15.8 pounds quickly in four weeks...then bounced up .8 a pound...then followed that with another .6 lb gain the following week. All of that, while religiously following the point guidelines of WeightWatchers. 

Heck, I didn't even use up the extra 49 weekly points that are allowed a member. I can't quite figure it out...but...I will stay the course and hope for some LOSS instead of gain over the next week. 

I did join the YMCA mid week. I'd like to blame the modest gain on turning fat into muscle. But, two day's exercise could hardly do that...even to this old guy. We shall see. regards, Rich


----------



## Hooky1420

i dropped 9 lbs right away.... and then i thought... i want to be healthy... so i quit dipping... 15 years of tobacco.... well... i quit cold turkey. been a week and a half...... and still no kodiak.... and my weight is suffering.... i have gained 9 lbs. up to 240 lbs.... but at least there is no nicotine in my blood!!!!!!!

i"m really struggling guys.... need some major support!!!!!


----------



## devilmutt

I say stick with it, a little added weight in the short term is healthier than the potential problems from the tobacco.

I had my last dip of Grizzly on Nov. 17, I had been chewing for 25+ years. I used the Nicotine gum for the first month and ate everything I wanted, after that I cut back on the food and quit using the gum. So far the hardest part has been the drive to work, every day I would stop and buy two cans of Grizzly on the way. I'm sure the urge will pop back up once the boat comes out of storage in the spring and I get out on the water.


----------



## Jim

Hooky1420 said:


> i dropped 9 lbs right away.... and then i thought... i want to be healthy... so i quit dipping... 15 years of tobacco.... well... i quit cold turkey. been a week and a half...... and still no kodiak.... and my weight is suffering.... i have gained 9 lbs. up to 240 lbs.... but at least there is no nicotine in my blood!!!!!!!
> 
> i"m really struggling guys.... need some major support!!!!!



Good for quitting but at a bad time.  

Now you need to focus on the diet more so than ever. 

I know this is going to sound horrible, but you have to start counting calories....especially now that you quit that stuff.

Burn the Fat feed the muscle is a great little PDF(geared for bodybuilders) but the principal is to eat 5-6 times per day around 300-350 calories at a whack. It works! 

If your interested I can email it to you.


----------



## worminken

I have dropped 9 since 1-1-11. Also, on Jan. 3, I quit smoking after 38 years. It's a bitch trying to do two things at once. I also fear my first fishing trip. Fishing and smoking was pure pleasure.

Ken


----------



## richg99

I quit smoking a long time ago. Any time I think of going back..I think of my fishing/golfing buddy Mike C. 

Two years ago he and I were catching LM bass on Silver Lake, Wisc.. Last year, they removed his TONGUE and part of his jaw.. due to mouth cancer. He "quit" but he kept on with those little cigars for a number of years. So, he never really "quit". 

The end result ....for him.... is enough to convince me.... to NEVER go back. Rich


----------



## poolie

wasilvers said:


> bought a proform 400ct treadmill yesterday. A good deal at Sams Club at $500 (vs $600-1,300 elsewhere)
> 
> Should be able to watch the weight pour off now that I have something to do to exercise in the winter!



Will, how do you like that treadmill? I like walking the neighborhood, but was on a business trip the other week and used the treadmill at the hotel. Wow what a difference between the treadmill and walking... way better workout. I want to buy one but I've started researching which to buy and it's overwhelming how many there are.


----------



## wasilvers

poolie said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought a proform 400ct treadmill yesterday. A good deal at Sams Club at $500 (vs $600-1,300 elsewhere)
> 
> Should be able to watch the weight pour off now that I have something to do to exercise in the winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will, how do you like that treadmill? I like walking the neighborhood, but was on a business trip the other week and used the treadmill at the hotel. Wow what a difference between the treadmill and walking... way better workout. I want to buy one but I've started researching which to buy and it's overwhelming how many there are.
Click to expand...


I like it, but it's only the second one I've ever used. It is pretty quiet (I hear the belt, not the motor), and everything works fine. I can't run more than the max speed of 10mph, and the max incline of 10 degrees is definitly a workout! My wife has been on more of them than I have and she likes it. 
The ipd/mp3 speakers are ok, they could be bigger/louder, but I use wireless headphones anyway. The motor is 2.25 hp, so at slower speeds, as I 'ride' the belt, it goes a bit slower (or sounds like it does anyway). But at 3 or more mph (normal walking speed) it is never varies. The motor is warranteed for 25 years though. I haven't tried the iFit cards yet, but I saw you could make your own workouts online, so that's pretty cool.

The assembly was a fun 2.5 hours by myself, but I'm slow and deliberate with that anyway.
Overall, I think it's definitly worth the price, especially if I can exercise while not leaving the house or going in the snow/ice.


----------



## poolie

Thanks for the treadmill review. I need to go by Sam's Club today anyway. Hopefully they have one in the store for me to look at.


----------



## wasilvers

[youtube]eNtkEowf5xo[/youtube]
I worked on the treadmill room today. Now the equipment is setup for entertainment AND exercise. 

Maybe I'll use the equipment now!


----------



## poolie

Forgot to post an update yesterday. All I can say is slow and steady. Lost one pound. 181 down to 180.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> Forgot to post an update yesterday. All I can say is slow and steady. Lost one pound. 181 down to 180.



Thats the right direction man! Good job!


----------



## devilmutt

I had a bad weekend (food wise), my sister and her family were finally able to make it over from Green Bay for Christmas. I had five big meals over the weekend, I'm waiting until Friday to weigh in and see if I'm able to limit the damage with a little work this week.


----------



## freetofish

I forgot to post this yesterday....maybe because I'm not so very proud but I did loose 1.5 lbs last week...It must have been that I-Hop breakfast meeting that did me in.. But I love that place..I promise, I'll do better this week.
peace
ron


----------



## fender66

freetofish said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday....maybe because I'm not so very proud but I did loose 1.5 lbs last week...It must have been that I-Hop breakfast meeting that did me in.. But I love that place..I promise, I'll do better this week.
> peace
> ron



That was my fault Ron. I shouldn't have drug you there. But it was a very nice visit.

Guys....I need spring to get here. I'm about to crawl out of my skin. Has nothing to do with dieting or not fishing. I'm one of those people that slowly crawl into the fetal position as winter progresses. I need light and warmth and winter deprives me of both. It's really bad this year too, and no idea why. As for diet...well....I not only fell off the wagon, but I ate it too! I'm up another 2-3 lbs. Someone come kick my butt please.


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...

Outdoorsman


----------



## Jim

You can do it Outdoorsman! Good job so far man!

Im trying to break the 230 mark this friday. I did squats at the gym(What was I thinking #-o )yesterday. Now I can't move a muscle, my legs are killing.


----------



## richg99

Squats??? I can get down,....but never up...Ha ha 

I seem to be gaining weight every day. Official weigh-in day isn't until Wednesday ( or maybe Thursday if I go fishing on Wed.). I am NOT looking forward to the results. We'll see. rich

p.s. Since re-joining the Y last week, I've lifted 8400, 8400, 9180 lbs on the Nautilus type machines every other day. Amazingly, I don't hurt near as much as I thought I would. RG


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> As for diet...well....I not only fell off the wagon, but I ate it too! I'm up another 2-3 lbs. Someone come kick my butt please.


----------



## fender66

Thanks poolie. I really need that with the way my mood has been over the last week or two.


----------



## richg99

Weighed one day early. Dropped one pound since last week to 254.8 Lifted 9820 lbs at the Y this morning. I'm happy.

Rich


----------



## Jim

Updated my thread in the first post but added it here as well!

2.2 pounds this week! The slow down has come. But this is the way to do it I guess..


January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more!


----------



## richg99

Well done...you are where I want to get! 

Those first weeks make it seem easy, then reality steps in. At least you have lost every week. I had two weeks where I gained back a pound or two.

I watched Dr. Oz on TV yesterday at my wife's suggestion. I see he is partnering with Weightwatchers. That revelation added a bit of credibility to what I have been doing. Hope it works. 

Going on a cruise in ten days. That will be a real test. regards, rich


----------



## wasilvers

Facts:6'1" 36 years old- sit at a desk all day long. 

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)
1/19 - 215 not sure what happened, but I'm hitting the treadmill now instead of looking at it.
Next week, it's 210 or bust!


----------



## richg99

They tell me that one or two pounds a week ( after the initial big drop) is "normal". Rich


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239

I'm down 1.2 pounds this week, and 14.4 pounds overall. Not my best week, but I'll take it after the weekend of food I had.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

S&MFISH said:


> Count me in on this one ,also. Right now I'm in at 5'8"-195#. My personal goal would be to get back to where I was before I quit smoking(165#),but I'll settle for 170-175#.
> 
> 1/1/11-195
> 1/8/11-191
> 1/15/11-190
> 1/22/11-195.. back to square one.



Last week was a bad one for me. Off work all week,thought I could just take it easy,no problems.Harsh reality sets in......without some kind of work/exercise,watching your diet is all for naught.Am going to the basement today to dust off all the equipment down there and USE it when I don't work.Instead of sitting at the computer all day.


----------



## wasilvers

S&MFISH said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in on this one ,also. Right now I'm in at 5'8"-195#. My personal goal would be to get back to where I was before I quit smoking(165#),but I'll settle for 170-175#.
> 
> 1/1/11-195
> 1/8/11-191
> 1/15/11-190
> 1/22/11-195.. back to square one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week was a bad one for me. Off work all week,thought I could just take it easy,no problems.Harsh reality sets in......without some kind of work/exercise,watching your diet is all for naught.Am going to the basement today to dust off all the equipment down there and USE it when I don't work.Instead of sitting at the computer all day.
Click to expand...


I hear you there! That equipment is going to be tired this weeks.


----------



## ejones1961

266.7 down from 275 1-5-11

1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6

not a big week but started Boot camp at the Gym this week hope it will help jump start my weight loss


----------



## freetofish

Only lost another pound this week... Man this is hard.. #239


----------



## richg99

Update... Started at 270 on 12/6/10 
Today at 251.8 .....down 3 lbs this week and 18 lbs so far. 
Goal is still 238, which equals two 16 lb bowling balls. 

Lifted 13,580 lbs this morning on the Nautilus machines at the Y. All is well.

However, heading off for a cruise next week.. We shall see what damage that does!

rich (old but active)


----------



## wasilvers

Facts:6'1" 36 years old- sit at a desk all day long. 

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)
1/19 - 215 Next week, it's 210 or bust!
1/26 - * 210.8!!!! *Stomach flue for 2 days, then a Packer party on Sunday, but I kept the weight off - running on that dang treadmill helps

I haven't seen 210 in over 6 years!


----------



## Jim

AWESOME JOB GUYS! :beer:


----------



## Jim

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!

Making good progress! \/ 

Have not seen the 220's in years! :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Jim, well done.. Just the way it is supposed to be....After the initial drop, then smaller amounts, but steady. Great rich


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2

I'm down 1.8 pounds this week, and 16.2 pounds overall.


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...

Outdoorsman


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.


Forward progress


----------



## wasilvers

Outdoorsman said:


> Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
> 
> Outdoorsman



I hear you Outdoorsman. I have a quarter at work that has a "Granny Smith #4139" sticker from an apple on it. This quarter has special meaning to me. One day when it ALL hit the fan (wife fighting, FIL dying, work sucking), I just wanted to eat my troubles away. I had the quarter ready to drop in for a soda and more $ for candy bars... I had to make the hard decision walk back to my desk and NOT do it. I ate that apple instead. I keep the quarter on my desk as a reminder that just because the day is filled with crap, doesnt' mean my body has to be too.

Get back on that wagon!


----------



## fender66

You guys that are posting weights with "tenth" of a pound.......What scale are you using? My scale is still the old cheap dial kind. I can barely see a difference between a pound or two and you guys are reading tenths of a lb.


----------



## richg99

Ha! maybe you are better off without seeing ALL of the weight!!! Ha ha 

Candidly, I also had an older scale. I couldn't see enough of the dial to make out any close differences. It was inaccurate, too.

For Christmas, she bought me an "official" Weightwatcher's scale for about $60.00 at Bed bath and beyond. It kept track of body fat/mass/index and Lord only knows what else. It was worse than the old dial one. I found out that it was not well thought of by checking the net...

One day after I tried it, I was boxing it up to bring back to the store for a refund. I went on to Amazon and bought a simpler, but still a digital scale... EATSMART PRECISION DIGITAL SCALE for about $35.00 or so. It doesn't tell me all of that other stuff, but it is pretty accurate, and reads in tenths of a pound, too.

Rich


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> You guys that are posting weights with "tenth" of a pound.......What scale are you using? My scale is still the old cheap dial kind. I can barely see a difference between a pound or two and you guys are reading tenths of a lb.



Old school! :LOL2: I bet if you lean heavily to one side you lose a few pounds!


----------



## fender66

> Old school! :LOL2: I bet if you lean heavily to one side you lose a few pounds!



I actually gain a few pounds! I can't get it to lose anything! :x


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.8


1-29-11 - 232.3


----------



## richg99

Worm...congratulations.. you are doing great,,,,and at a nice, smooth pace, too. rich


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

1/1/11-195
1/8/11-191
1/15/11-190
1/22/11-195
1/28/11-193

Headed in the right direction again.


----------



## Jim

Up 2 ounces this week!

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even looser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2: 

I am not going to diet Super Bowl Sunday. My body needs a shock. I have officially hit a plateau. Back on track Monday morning.


----------



## fender66

This is still good Jim. Great progress. I've given up until we can get a handle on the stress in our lives right now. (Dog healthy, kids calmed down, etc) I think I ate everything in the house yesterday. However....I did step on the scale this AM and I'm still holding steady. Which is better than I was expecting. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## devilmutt

My scale has crapped out on me. I picked up a new one while my daughter was at dance class tonight, I post my weight after weighing myself in the morning. I hope the new scale likes me!


----------



## Jim

devilmutt said:


> My scale has crapped out on me. I picked up a new one while my daughter was at dance class tonight, I post my weight after weighing myself in the morning. I hope the new scale likes me!



That crossed my mind too this week. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

Facts:6'1" 36 years old- sit at a desk all day long. 

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)
1/19 - 215 Next week, it's 210 or bust!
1/26 - * 210.8!!!! *Stomach flue for 2 days
2/3 - 210.8 again! Maybe it's not just a fluke

Have until Feb 23 to hit 200 - 10 pounds in 20 days?? waaaayy to fast.


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)

No change with the new scale! Now all I have to do is get past Superbowl Sunday. Go Steelers!


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.8
> 
> 
> 
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
Click to expand...

2-5-11 -231.8 Beats a gain


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

1/1/11-195
1/8/11-191
1/15/11-190
1/22/11-195
1/28/11-193
2/5/11-193

At least there is no gain.


----------



## Jim

Lots have seem to come to a plateau....that makes me feel better!


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.
2-4 265.6

gained a little over a pound back  , weighed last week just didn't get it posted.


----------



## Queencitybassman

Oh dang I made it my resolution to stop smoking and lose weight but I havent recorded it but so far since the 1st I have lost 10lbs.


----------



## poolie

I have not done a good job of giving my updates, but at least I'm making progress. Stepped on the scales this morning and saw 177.2 which made me happy. I believe my last post (a couple weeks ago) was 180 and I had the hardest time breaking that barrier. Only 7.2 pounds to go.


----------



## Jim

Good job guys. =D> 

Im afraid to get on the scale after my 3 day superbowl & leftovers binge. :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Well, the 24 hour eating option on a 7 day cruise does NOT make for a good loss plan. I gained 1.2 lbs they said at WW this morning. I guess I should feel OK about it. 

I was pleased at how many good choices are now available on the ship's menus. Sure wasn't that way years ago. I ate fish just about every day and twice on some. Scrambled eggs with no cheese but topped off with a ton of salsa ( no points) did well for breakfast. However, a couple of beers every night before dinner ( and another one afterward) probably wasn't helpful at all. 

I didn't get much exercise in due to some knee problems. I couldn't use the staircase like I wanted. A shot of cortisone yesterday should help with that, though.

Oh well..253... up 1.2 lbs from my last weigh in two weeks ago. Still, down from 270 in early December makes me OK with it. Rich


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... :LOL2: 

Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99

Yep, this process sure has its ups and downs....but...progress is our most important product. Ha Rich


----------



## Jim

Just keep at it guys! 

I know tomorrows weigh in is going to be my worst yet. I am back on track after super bowl weekend but just not enough time between weigh ins.


----------



## Jim

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.

No one said this is easy.


----------



## richg99

_*"No one said this is easy. *_"

Oh so true....but worth it..( I hope ) Rich


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 

I'm down 3.8 pounds this week and 20 overall. 3.8 pounds is to much for one week, I haven't had much of an appetite and haven't been sleeping well, I'll have to watch the food intake this week.


----------



## richg99

Interesting discussion at WW this week. Talked about differentiating between being HUNGRY and wanting to eat...and....... being FRUSTRATED/BORED/ ETC. and wanting to eat. 

Seems that, lots of times, we eat because of non-food factors. Also seems that the "not really hungry" times are when we BINGE eat. 

One suggestion was to just eat an apple. Mostly, apples will cure the hunger part for a while. If you are still ravenous...it is probably not HUNGER that is doing it.

One catch phrase was "If hunger is not the problem...then food is not the solution"... I thought that was pretty good. Rich


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.8
> 
> 
> 
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-5-11 -231.8 Beats a gain
Click to expand...

2-12-11 - 230.6 Another week, another pound


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

1/8/11-191
1/15/11-190
1/22/11-195
1/28/11-193
2/5/11-193
2/12/11-194


----------



## richg99

Hmmm Many of our "losing weight graphs" look like the stock market charts. Lots of fits and starts ....................... always "climbing ( or descending) a wall of worry". ............and.....eventual success.

At least our charts point down... that is a good thing for weight. Ha Rich

p.s. I hit my lowest unofficial weight on my personal scale this morning. I'll have to see if I can keep that number until the official weigh-in mid-week, though.


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.
2-4 265.6
2-11 264.2


----------



## Jim

Back on track! \/ 3.7 pounds this week AND I am eating more!

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.


----------



## poolie

Way to go Jim! Man a mile at 6mph is a kicking butt. After walking/jogging for the past 2 1/2 months I can jog for 2 miles but only at 3.8 to 4mph.

Keep it up!


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235

+1.6 pounds for the week. I would like to blame this on the Girl Scouts and their damn cookies, but it was me throwing Thin Mints down my throat not them. 

I found soft plastics on clearance at Walmart last night, so at least my wallet is lighter.


----------



## worminken

worminken said:



> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00


I'm still headed in the right direction.


----------



## wasilvers

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)
1/19 - 215 Next week, it's 210 or bust!
1/26 - * 210.8!!!! *
2/3 - 210.8 
Held at 210 for a couple of weeks.
2/19 - 208.6 - finally going in the right direction again

I haven't been in the single digits (+200) since I was playing basketball 4 times a week and that was only down to 205. This is awesome!


----------



## richg99

Yea. I got down to 251.6 (Wednesday's WW official with clothes on) which is my lowest in many years. This group "therapy" helps a lot, too. 

On my personal scale, this morning, I was down to 243.4. Unfortunately, the ladies at WW would take some offense if I showed up... without clothes..... at the meeting. Ha ha Rich


----------



## Jim

I'm so glad you guys are sticking to it. :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm kinda in a holding pattern right now.Not losing, not gaining.


----------



## poolie

Down a pound this week from 177.2 to 176.2. Yesterday morning I stepped on the scale and it said 177.8 which I wasn't too happy with so I went out and took a 10 mile hike. My handy dandy Android app CardioTrainer said I burned a little over a 1000 calories. Even with staying hydrated I dropped over a pound. I'm a bit sore this morning but I really enjoyed the hike. Between Atlanta and Birmingham there's an old commuter train track that has been converted to a walking/biking path called the Silver Comet trail. I live just 2 miles away from one of the entry points. Very cool place to walk.


----------



## Gib

Hmmmm.... I think ill join you guys 6' 140. need to get back my washboard abs for the coming spring. I just started my first year of college last semester and i got here at 135. Everyone told me i would gain 15 haha :lol: but ill show them!


----------



## Jim

Gib said:


> Hmmmm.... I think ill join you guys 6' 140. need to get back my washboard abs for the coming spring. I just started my first year of college last semester and i got here at 135. Everyone told me i would gain 15 haha :lol: but ill show them!



comedian eh? :LOL2:

One day the electricity is going to shut off and...your going to get to slow down, get old and fat. Then you will come find me and I will say....."I told you so" :wink: 
:LOL2:


----------



## richg99

You might consider signing up for this site. It is a tie-in to the Eat this..Not that...book publisher.

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slideshow/20-worst-restaurant-foods-america?cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-2011_02_21-_-HTML-_-1

Every day, I get a free email showing some of the best and some of the worst possible food choices. Today's email featured the WORST restaurant foods. I've copied couple of them below. 

I knew some of this stuff was bad for me...but....WOW! regards, Rich
************************************************************

IHOP Colorado Omelette

*1,890 calories
47 g saturated fat
4,200 mg sodium
130 g carbohydrates*

Colorado is the leanest state in America, so it seems unlikely that its citizens are eating many of these omelets. Nevertheless, IHOP claims the Centennial State as the source of inspiration for this egregious egg envelope. The state’s Attorney General might consider pursuing libel charges against the restaurant—after all, their namesake dish *packs more calories than six Egg McMuffins.
*


T.G.I. Friday's BBQ Chicken Wrap

1,720 calories

This wrap seems to have been engineered with the goal of packing in extra calories. It employs a one-two punch of the two fattiest sauces known to man: ranch dressing and mayonnaise. And if that’s not enough, it’s served with even more ranch on the side to satisfy all your dipping fancies. *You’d be better off housing three Big Macs than tussling with this felonious fowl.*


Worst Steak Dinner
IHOP Top Sirloin Steak

2,380 calories
42 g saturated fat
5,220 mg sodium

In the world of beef, sirloin is one of the good guys. Unless it’s not, which is the case at IHOP. But don’t blame the beef. Here, as is so often the case with commercially prepared steaks, the meat suffers by association. IHOP adds an inexplicable blanket of provolone cheese and a heaping scoop of fried potatoes and buttered toast to the party. *The result of these add-ons is six Milky Ways’ worth of saturated fat and five full Pringles cans’ worth of sodium. *


----------



## Gib

Jim said:


> Gib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... I think ill join you guys 6' 140. need to get back my washboard abs for the coming spring. I just started my first year of college last semester and i got here at 135. Everyone told me i would gain 15 haha :lol: but ill show them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comedian eh? :LOL2:
> 
> One day the electricity is going to shut off and...your going to get to slow down, get old and fat. Then you will come find me and I will say....."I told you so" :wink:
> :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Eh Ive heard that one too we will see Jim we will see. Mark my words, I will not give in to the donut and ice cream!!

Or wait maybe i should just enjoy while i can hahaha :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Just wait till you get ahold of some hot and fresh krispy kreams... that's what started my downfall.

BTW, unoffical weigh-in this morning showed me at 207 - or in other words TWENTY POUNDS gone! Basically that's burning 70,000 calories more than I took in, or 466 cans of Dr. Pepper., :shock:


----------



## poolie

Way to go Will!


----------



## richg99

One of my sons used to go to a local gym. While peddling the stationary bike one day, he was drinking a coke. It wasn't unusual for him to drink one or two cokes every time he participated in some sport or exercise. 

As he looked down at the exercise bike's screen...the screen told him that he had peddled away a high number of calories. At the same time, he looked down at the can of coke that he held in his hand...it was almost the same number of calories that he had just wasted an hour losing! 

What a deal...peddle for an hour...and *take in* the same amount of calories while he was peddling to lose weight!!!. Not a good plan.

Even though he HATED the taste of diet stuff, he forced himself to make the switch to diet coke. He still keeps in good shape...and...drinks diet soft drinks. regards, rich


----------



## wasilvers

You should google diet soda and dieting. It is proven that diet soda drinkers usually have larger mid-sections than non-diet drinkers. Also there is lots of info on burning calories vs storing fat and the confusion diet soda causes on the body. I tried it for a week and couldn't stop snacking. I was dead tired and needed energy!


----------



## richg99

Well, I don't drink much of either of them. However, given the choice between 100/200 calories per can and no calories per can....I'll take no calories per can. 

Or, just don't drink them at all. Besides, beer/wine tastes better to me. I have to keep track of beer/wine for WW...and that keeps me in line most of the time. ..... As I sit here sipping on a 110 calorie Bud Light Lime!!! .... Ha! Rich


----------



## Gib

My old man was in college a long time ago and had four twenty ounce dr peppers a day. He had begun too gain alot of weight and was trying too figure out what he could cut from his diet. He was around 19 then and decided to calculate the calories per day of just the soft drink. After calculating this and his weight gain per day he realized he would have been soo fat he would have been dead by age 40. needless too say he drinks only tea and coffee. :lol: (He is a doctor so he calculated this after a science class one day) I played football, basketball and ran track a long time ago in highschool (last year :lol and i only drink water. I have watched my friends around me begin too get out of shape and i have basically stayed the same. just drinking things such as milk and water and fruit juice will help out a lot with taking in less calories. i really stopped eating sweets as well. (I dont want to grow wider  ) I have too say i still play basketball everyday and if anything helps its an hour or two of full court basketball haha :lol:


----------



## richg99

Yea..... since I started this, I have been making a pot of de-caf coffee every morning. With lo-cal dry creamer...and sweet & low...there isn't much in the way of calories.

Now, even when i go fishing, i load it up in a thermos. It takes the place of drinking all of the water that everyone recommends. I never drank so much of it before..... as I have the last two months. Seems to help a lot. 

That, and eating apples and bananas, in lieu of a big bag of Dorito Chips, works better for me.

Rich


----------



## Gib

exactly! i love fresh fruit too tell you the truth


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.
2-4 265.6
2-11 264.2
2-18 262

I've been steady at it, just gett tied up and forgetting to enter my weight on here. This is the last week of a 6 week boot camp I've been going to with my wife. They make you feel like a wimp at times. Been working out several times per week was hoping to have weight dropping faster but its been tough but it's forward progress.


----------



## richg99

248.6 on Wednesday on WW's official scale. That is down 3 lbs this week and down 21.4 lbs. from my start on Dec 6 at 270 lbs. I would have bet that I added a bit before the weigh-in.

Good meeting this week, too. Lots of discussion about PORTION CONTROL. Seems that my idea of a "cup" of something.... differs from a real "cup" size. Oh well. I am still doing OK considering my profound lack of measuring ability. 

The meeting leader had a great story about someone who came to him and showed him his "chart". It showed that he had eaten the right points..... and he still gained weight. 

The challenge was issued to go, for one week, and buy ANY pre-packaged weight-watcher point-rated and sized foods. Didn't matter what foods. Just so the packages had real weights and sizes...and they had real WW points shown on the package.. Eat the specified number of points of any meals that the guy wanted. 

At the end of the week....guess what...the guy lost weight.

Just showed that his portions were bigger than the allowed amount..hence...he gained rather than lost. 

Darn, they are on to me!!!

Ha ...Rich


----------



## Jim

Exxcellent job Rich!

I purchased a scale so I could measure portion controls. I want to cry every time I weigh out a "Single serving" of something. Whether it be cereal, crackers, cheese, beef. 

Before the scale I would of probably eaten 4-5 (if not more) of each serving. For example I eat low fat wheat Thin crackers. 16 crackers is a serving :LOL2: Normally 16 crackers is a mouth full on the way to chowing down half the box. Portion control is where it is at, it just stinks :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Jim...Yea..I fully agree. 

I have found that by using the "no points" foods... ( apples; bananas; veggies; water; diet soda. etc.) that I can stuff myself and feel full. I try to eat an apple before supper. Seems to work. Never much liked apples before. Some of them can taste pretty good. Lots of new varieties at the store that I never heard of. Rich


----------



## Jim

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235

Weighed in at an even 235 again today, I'm not sure how this happened as I've been off track for two weeks now. I need a break in this weather so I can hit the road, I hate running on the treadmill.


----------



## richg99

With all of us reaching plateaus....AND working out more and more....perhaps we are turning fat into muscle. Muscle weighs more, I have been told. Rich


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> With all of us reaching plateaus....AND working out more and more....perhaps we are turning fat into muscle. Muscle weighs more, I have been told. Rich



I hope so Rich. My clothes are looser than they have ever been however. When I started this a few years back I was wearing a size 46 pants. :shock: 

I am down to a size 38 and some of my jeans are even loose at size 38. I hope its a little muscle and water retention. This is my time I need to stay focused.


----------



## IndyWingmaster

5' 7" and was 225 lbs to start the year, down to 205. Keep it up! My goal is 175lbs by June, but my build won't allow it. Muscle certainly weighs more than fat, but when I burn the fat off I keep gaining muscle mass no matter what exercise path I choose.


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7


From losing pounds to losing ounces. Still, it beats a gain


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.
2-4 265.6
2-11 264.2
2-18 262
2-25 262

no weight loss this week. Disapointing, but not a gain. that is good.


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
2/28/11 @ 240.5 - Wow.. I did not realize it has been so long since my last post... I guess time also flys when you are not having fun...this is the closest I have been yet to my 1st goal of 240 or less...Have not lost much overall but at leat have not gained over my start weight...

Outdoorsman.


----------



## Jim

I am so proud that most of you are sticking to it. That is great!

Not to late to join guys! Still 3 months to that summer beach-tank top weather.


----------



## richg99

Good for you Outdoorsman. Reaching ANY goal is a good thing. Congratulations Rich


----------



## richg99

Bad week for me....During the previous week, I lost three pounds and hit my all time recent low. This week, I added back 2.8 lbs of that. Woe is me!

Of course, I ate a big plate of Jambalaya; I had some Chinese Happy family; added in some Mexican seafood enchiladas during the week...AND...I am not even mentioning the couple of beers and a wine or two every evening......they all might have contributed to my murdering my new-found weight-loss record. 

Oh well, another week started today. Light cereal breakfast; grilled chicken with coleslaw for lunch...and a bowl of soup for dinner might get me back on track. Back up to 251.4; down from 270 December 1, 2010. Rich

p.s. conversation at the WW meeting was about "mixing it up" i.e. don't eat the same things for breakfast; lunch; and dinner over and over. You, and your body, will get bored and you will fail. 

Hmmm ... nothing I ate last week was boring...sure was good, too! Ha Ha


----------



## richg99

A single excerpt from the.... Eat This, Not That..... email that I get every day. Yee Gods and little fishes... I have eaten at least half of the 37 bad dinners that they listed today....Yikes....Rich
******************************************************************************

The 37 Worst Restaurant Dinners in America
#1. On The Border Southwest Chicken Tacos with Creamy Red Chile Sauce

*1,580 calories*
*87 g fat (22 g saturated)
3,360 mg sodium*
135 g carbohydrates

On the Border is a subsidiary of the same company that also owns Chili's and Romano's Macaroni Grill, so it should come as no surprise how potentially detrimental its menu can be. By simply picking the wrong tacos, you'll end up with a half a day's worth of calories and more than a day's worth of fat and sodium. Keep it light and play it safe with a tasty chicken salad and a side of guacamole.

Eat This Instead!

On The Border Citrus Chicken Salad with Mango Citrus Vinaigrette and Guacamole

340 calories
9 g fat (3 g saturated)
930 mg sodium
45 g carbohydrates
26 g protein
14 g fiber


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Man what an awesome challenge and accomplishment!

I have been overweight my whole life, and back about 5 weeks ago we decided to change our eating style at home. I have dropped 15 pounds since and steadily losing about 3 pounds a week by just chaning my eating habits. I work from 7-4 and then school 6:20-11:30 Monday-Friday so I dont' have much workout time yet but I'm almost done with school.

I am looking long term to get to those 36 pants myself, I am currently in 44's and have been for several years, but I also hit my highest weight last year at 326. I am currently 303, and can feel the improvement already.

Since meth isn't an option I'll keep doing what I am doing and keep you posted on it. I love seeing the change....oh and I did put on a pretty comfortable size 42 the other day  

Bufford


----------



## Jim

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:
March 4, 2011 - *225.7* Down 1 pound from last week. I finally broke that 225.X. Very happy. Now my next short term goal is 220. I am confident with warmer weather coming that these "small" Loses per week will be a little bigger by being outside with the kids, yard clean up, trips to the park.....fishing. Anything but sitting cooped up in a house all winter long.


----------



## arkansasnative

richg99 said:


> A single excerpt from the.... Eat This, Not That..... email that I get every day. Yee Gods and little fishes... I have eaten at least half of the 37 bad dinners that they listed today....Yikes....Rich
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> The 37 Worst Restaurant Dinners in America
> #1. On The Border Southwest Chicken Tacos with Creamy Red Chile Sauce
> 
> *1,580 calories*
> *87 g fat (22 g saturated)
> 3,360 mg sodium*
> 135 g carbohydrates
> 
> On the Border is a subsidiary of the same company that also owns Chili's and Romano's Macaroni Grill, so it should come as no surprise how potentially detrimental its menu can be. By simply picking the wrong tacos, you'll end up with a half a day's worth of calories and more than a day's worth of fat and sodium. Keep it light and play it safe with a tasty chicken salad and a side of guacamole.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> 
> On The Border Citrus Chicken Salad with Mango Citrus Vinaigrette and Guacamole
> 
> 340 calories
> 9 g fat (3 g saturated)
> 930 mg sodium
> 45 g carbohydrates
> 26 g protein
> 14 g fiber




Eat This, Not That is a great book to have if you wanna shed a little weight while eating at restaurants and even fast food... I was looking at it the other day and was surprised that most things fast food places say are healthier are actually not! LOL


----------



## Jim

I was just reading about that book....I am buying it for sure.


----------



## richg99

re Eat this, Not that...........I never bought the book. I did sign up for the free daily newsletter. I get a LOT of info from their daily advice. 

I know me, I probably would never actually read the whole book. I would buy a Android app if they came out with one. That would be great..... to go into a restaurant and check out what would be better choices. 

Here is the LINK to the free newsletter. regards, Rich

https://www.menshealth.com/cda/custom.do?incFile=etntnl.jsp&cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-2011_03_03-_-HTML-_-etntnews


----------



## richg99

Excerpt from Eat this, Not that newsletter .. rich


*
4. Beware of Portion Distortion*


Snack portions aren’t the only things that have increased wildly in size. Since 1977, hamburgers have increased by 97 calories, French fries by 68 calories, and Mexican foods by 133 calories, according to analysis of the Nationwide Food Consumption Survey.

A study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine looked at 63,380 individuals’ drinking habits over a span of 19 years. The results show that for children ages 2 to 18, portions of sweetened beverages increased from 13.1 ounces in 1977 to 18.9 ounces in 1996.

One easy way to short-circuit this growing trend? *Buy smaller bowls and cups.* A recent study at the Children’s Nutrition Research Center in Houston, Texas, shows that 5- and 6-year-old children will consume a third more calories when presented with a larger portion. The findings are based on a sample of 53 children who were served either 1- or 2-cup portions of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235
Mar 4 - 235.2

I'm stuck at 235 looking for better weather.


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1


Like Jim said, maybe the warmer weather will help. Still, a pound and a half is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Jim

I am now 100% convinced that my slow loss is because I am not eating enough. Starting today I am going to eat more. No Balogna. I have been eating 1500-1800 calories per day (Sticking closer to 1500) but I have been working out 6-7 days per week at least 30 minutes. 

https://www.shapeup.org/interactive/rmr1.php 

My RMR I should be eating 1975 calories per day (If not more).


----------



## richg99

Neat site Jim. I put my stats in and it says I should be eating 1927 calories. My new free android app...myfitnesspal....gives me the same number, pretty much, at 1920 calories. 

The my-fitness-pal app, which I recently loaded, I like very much. It helps me keep track of calories and exercise activities daily. 

I am doing this in addition to WeightWatchers. WW doesn't keep track of calories, just their own "points" system. We'll see how the two systems compare over time. I wouldn't mind saving the money that I am paying to WW if the other system does the same job. For now the monthly cost of WW is worth it to me, though.

Good luck, Rich


----------



## The Outdoorsman

I know Im 2 months and 7 days late on this but Im in! Its been something on my mind and just need to get motivated to do it. I actually spoke with my fiance' about this because her mother has very high blood pressure and I mentioned how she has exercise equipment in the house and just doesnt use it. So it prompted me to make it a priority to hit the exercise bike downstairs today! 5'9" and #195, want to get back in shape for the police dept physical agility course and for my own health. My goal is to get down to 180.


----------



## richg99

The Outdoorsman....you can do it! Welcome aboard. 
Rich... 270 Dec 1, now 251 or so......


----------



## fender66

I'm back in starting NOW! I'll add to my original post with updates.

God be with us all!


----------



## richg99

Weighed in at WW this afternoon. Good news was I lost a pound and a bit in one week. Down to 250 from 270 starting Dec 1. Bad news is that I am still higher than my lowest weight just a few weeks ago. 

Still seem to be plateaued. I am doing more exercising and seem to be eating less AND healthier...but...the plateau doesn't seem to budge. Well, as I suggested a week or so ago...I must be turning fat into muscle, which weighs more...Ha! regards, Rich

p.s. Going in for an MRI on Monday for a possible meniscus tear in my knee. If that theory proves to be true, recovery from the minor operation will take me off of my exercise program for a while. 
Bah humbug...RG


----------



## Jim

So, here is my story and I am sticking to it. I worked out like a madman this week, going to the gym 6 days and doing 35 minutes of elliptical. I also went for an hour long walk every day this week during lunch break. Food wise I stayed at just under 400 calories 5 times per day. The only time I cheated was last Friday nights dinner. No joke.

The only thing I can think of is water retention. We cooked one of those spiral hams on Monday and I incorporated it into every meal(because I have come to the point in my life where I hate throwing food away and having kids.........there is allot of waste). I did some research and they say the more you exercise and walk, the more lean muscle your building. I cant see myself gaining almost 2 pounds of muscle in a week..If that was the case I would be selling my secret to bodybuilders. :LOL2: 

So is it water retention from the sodium? Eating too much(under 2000 calories per day)? Who knows, I'm frustrated.

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:
March 4, 2011 - *225.7* Down 1 pound from last week. I finally broke that 225.X. Very happy. Now my next short term goal is 220. I am confident with warmer weather coming that these "small" Loses per week will be a little bigger by being outside with the kids, yard clean up, trips to the park.....fishing. Anything but sitting cooped up in a house all winter long.
March 11, 2011 - *227.5* Enough to make me want to quit. Up almost 2 pounds


----------



## Jim

On a side note, the clothes are even looser and I even tightened one notch on the watch. So I am losing inches, not weight.


----------



## poolie

Jim, my guess is water retention from the sodium. I've been experiencing 2 lb bumps based on eating something with a high sodium content. Frustrating huh. Luckily it'll go away in a day or so. The clothes are telling the real story.

Speaking of stories, had a funny thing happen to me earlier in the week. Like hopefully everyone on this thread, my pants are starting to get loose. To the point I need to move down a waist size. After a jog the other night I stopped into the local Target store for a couple items and as I'm headed to the checkout counter with both my hands full, I could feel that on every step my pants were inching downward. Uh oh... I hoping I get to the counter before I wind up dropping trough in the middle of the store... About 10 feet from the counter my pants dropped down to my knees. Can we say embarrassing? Had to just bend down and put my stuff in the floor so I could pull my pants up. And yes, people were pointing and snickering. I guess it was funny. Instead of continuing on to the counter I headed over to the clothing section and bought a pair of smaller jeans.


----------



## Jim

Poolie,
Save your story for someone who believes you. You lost a few pounds and your trying to be hip. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

:roflmao:


----------



## richg99

Hmmm Jim, I feel your pain.....Ha! 

However, looser fitting clothes and one notch on the belt is worth a lot. 

I am plateaued also. Keep on keeping on. In spite of the numbers, I'll bet you feel better. I do. 
regards, Rich


----------



## richg99

Poolie...was that YOU I saw on Youtube yesterday?? Ha Ha Ha.....rich


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235
Mar 4 - 235.2
Mar 11 - 234.4

Finally made a little progress!


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6


2 1/2 lbs. it's a keeper


----------



## richg99

Boy, am I dumb....
We are visiting one of our sons in Dallas. He suggests I load a new app (for both the Iphone and Android phones) called RESTAURANT NUTRITION. Free, works great. Has a data base of restaurants and many food's caloric content.

So.... This morning, I decide to go do some early morning bank fishing.I don't want to wake the household up by making a cereal breakfast. I drive to a Waffle House. I order the egg-white omelet; hash browns; and two tiny sausages. 

AFTER I order, I open the new app up and look up Waffle House.

OUCH! My daily calorie allowance is 1920. My "little" Waffle House breakfast cost me 1,600 calories. After I ate most of it, I resigned myself to apples and coffee for the rest of the day. 

Next time, I will look up what I order BEFORE I order it. It is going to be a long, hungry day, I guess. Duhhhhhhhh

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99

More ideas from the daily .....Eat This, Not that...email that I get. Rich

50 Best snacks in America

here are just a few listed.....

Best Fiber Bar
Fiber One Chewy Bars Oats & Peanut Butter
Per bar:
150 calories 4.5 g fat 10 g sugars 3 g protein 9 g fiber

Best Protein Bar
Atkins Advantage Peanut Butter Granola Bar
Per bar: 
200 calories 7 g fat 1 g sugars 17 g protein 6 g fiber

Best Chili
Kettle Cuisine Three Bean Chili
Per container: 
220 calories 3.5 g fat 450 mg sodium 11 g protein 13 g fiber

Best Overall Soup
Campbell’s Select Harvest Light Italian-Style Vegetable Soup
Per cup: 
50 calories......0g fat 480 mg sodium 3 g protein 4 g fiber

This is as light as soup gets. You can slurp the whole veggie-loaded can for 100 calories and not worry about serving-size overload.

Best Chicken Soup
Campbell’s Select Harvest Healthy Request Mexican Style Chicken Tortilla Soup
Per cup: 
130 calories 2 g fat 410 mg sodium 8 g protein 2 g fiber

This Mexican-Style Chicken Tortilla Soup has a bigger flavor kick—and about 45 percent less sodium—than the more common varieties of chicken noodle.

Best Pizza Snack
Lean Pockets Whole Grain Supreme Pizza
Per pocket: 
220 calories 6 g fat 10 g protein 4 g fiber 
These inverted pizzas deliver commendable hits of protein, fiber, and calcium. Plus they have more than a hundred fewer calories than similar flavors of Hot Pockets.

Best Oatmeal
Quaker Weight Control Instant Oatmeal, Cinnamon
Per packet: 
160 calories 3 g fat 7 g protein 6 g fiber 
Don’t confine oatmeal to the breakfast table. A bowl of instant oats makes a perfect snack. Each packet has only 1 gram of sugar, an impressive 20 percent of your day’s fiber, and thanks to the whey protein powder, a healthy array of amino acids.


Best Potato Chips
Food Should Taste Good Sweet Potato Tortilla Chips
Per 12 chips: 
140 calories 6 g fat 18 g carbohydrates 3 g fiber 2 g protein

Part chip, part cracker, and all good. These nibbles provide 20 percent of your daily dose of vitamin A, and they’re gluten-free.


Best Popcorn
Orville Redenbacher’s Smart Pop! Gourmet Popping Corn (94% Fat-Free) Mini Bags
Per bag (popped): 
100 calories 1.5 g fat 21 g carbohydrates 3 g fiber 3 g protein

The mini bags serve a dual function: They keep you from overeating and they do away with the need for a popcorn bowl. Keep a few bags tucked into your desk at work, and a fiber-rich snack will never be far from reach.

Best Portable Egg
Eggology Cage Free Hardboiled Eggs
Per egg: 
70 calories 4 g fat 6 g protein

These are natural eggs, cooked, peeled, and ready to eat. Make a complete snack by spreading hummus on whole wheat toast and slicing the hard-boiled egg over the top.

Best Peanut Butter
Smucker’s Natural Chunky Peanut Butter
Per 2 Tbsp: 
200 calories 16 g fat 7 g protein 2 g fiber

You’ll find no added oils, sweeteners, or fillers in this jar—just peanuts and salt. Stay within the snack-size calorie range by eating one tablespoon with crackers or two tablespoons with baby carrots or celery.


----------



## wasilvers

I believe a lot of staying healthy and eating healthy is all natural. If it is more than 1 process away from the source, try to stay away.

The eggs, sausage and hashbrowns-serioulsy 1600 calories? 

Hash browns = 400 cals per serving
Sausage patties - 534 per 2
eggs - 1 cup whites = 126

Depending on juice, milk or coffee to drink... WOW I guess you could hit 1600! - I knew sausage was high, but WOW!


----------



## richg99

I was a shocked as you are. 

However, I just re-opened the RESTAURANT NUTRITION app. Here are the results at the Waffle House. 
Ham and Cheese Omelet 662 calories ( yes, I used egg whites instead of the regular one...but...they didn't have it listed for egg whites only...)...so..maybe 100 or more fewer calories

Hash Browns 409 calories
2 Sausage patties 534 calories.

Those three items alone total 1,605 calories.

I also had an orange juice and one slice of whole wheat toast. After seeing the 1,605 number...I stopped adding. Lesson learned here. 

regards, Rich


----------



## bulldog

Alright fellas, I'm in. I don't have a ton of weight to lose but it is time. I fought MMA competatively at 155 pounds. I would walk around at 165-170 during that time and just cut the 15 pounds of water weight to make weight. I was in the best shape of my life 5 months ago and ripped. I have not been training due to a heart condition that ended my career but I have not done anything in 4 months and now I'm getting a little chunky. I'm walking around at 182 pounds right now and I want to get down to 170. Diet starts today and I'll keep you up to date on the progress.


----------



## ejones1961

1-5-11 275
1-14 266.7
1-21 266.6
1-28 264.4.
2-4 265.6
2-11 264.2
2-18 262
2-25 262
3-11 261

Missed a couple weighins havent really made any progress but not going backwards either.


----------



## richg99

Darn facts.....they get in the way of my fun.... Rich

Drink
Serving Size; Calories 

Red wine 
5 oz. 100 

White wine 
5 oz.	100 

Champagne 
5 oz.	130

Light beer 
12 oz.	105 

Regular beer 
12 oz.	140 

Dark beer 
12 oz.	170 

Cosmopolitan 
3 oz.	165 

Martini 
3 oz.	205

Long Island iced tea
8 oz.	400

Gin & Tonic 
8 oz.	175

Rum & Soda 
8 oz.	180 

Margarita 
8 oz.	200

Whiskey Sour 
4 oz.	200


----------



## wasilvers

Water - 0


----------



## Jim

223 this week, down 4.5 pounds which I think was sodium retention from the baked spiral ham and leftovers I ate all week.

So this week, I want you guys to watch the sodium intake. Don't track it if you don't feel like it, but just be aware how much your consuming. I am curious if you will see bigger losses if you cut back the sodium too. 

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:
March 4, 2011 - *225.7* Down 1 pound from last week. I finally broke that 225.X. Very happy. Now my next short term goal is 220. I am confident with warmer weather coming that these "small" Loses per week will be a little bigger by being outside with the kids, yard clean up, trips to the park.....fishing. Anything but sitting cooped up in a house all winter long.
March 11, 2011 - *227.5* Enough to make me want to quit. Up almost 2 pounds
March 18, 2001 - *223.0* Finally. I can guarantee my fluctuation was the Sodium from the baked ham I had last week. This week I ate almost Zero processed foods.


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235
Mar 4 - 235.2
Mar 11 - 234.4
Mar 18 - 234.6

I did a lousy job of keeping track of my food intake this week. 

Mother Nature has finally melted the ice off of the streets, I plan to start running outside on Monday.


----------



## richg99

Bah humbug...back up 1.8 lbs to 251.8. 

No doubt due to my having two hamburgers and a number of other not-so-good things during the week. 

Since my knee has been giving me troubles...I haven't worked out as I previously did. 

Just got a call from the doc. Knee does have a torn meniscus and has to be operated on April 1. If all goes well, I'll only be down a week or so. Last time, I threw away the crutches after two days. I had been working out at the gym, and the knee/leg was in pretty good shape even with the tear. Should be the same thing this time. I hope. 

Guess I have to eat/drink less..... if I exercise less. Bah humbug...rich


----------



## poolie

I haven't posted a weight update in about a month. Luckily I'm doing better at losing weight than updating progress. My last posted weight was 176.2 Feb 21st. Yesterday morning I weighed in at 171.8 which actually puts me within 3 lbs of my goal... but I'm not stopping there. The BMI charts say I should weigh no more that 169... so close!!!!!


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7


Slowly, but still moving in the right direction. And by the way, I feel much, much better.


----------



## Jim

Everyone is doing good, that is great. Fluctuation happens.


----------



## richg99

Jim,, do you have some way to add up all of the weight loss so far as a group? Might be interesting. Rich

(put me down for 18.2 lbs at this time...)


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> Jim,, do you have some way to add up all of the weight loss so far as a group? Might be interesting. Rich
> 
> (put me down for 18.2 lbs at this time...)



Me 23.8 so between the both of us 42 pounds! :beer:

Guys add your weight to this!


----------



## devilmutt

Jim said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,, do you have some way to add up all of the weight loss so far as a group? Might be interesting. Rich
> 
> (put me down for 18.2 lbs at this time...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me 23.8 so between the both of us 42 pounds! :beer:
> 
> Guys add your weight to this!
Click to expand...


+18.8 = 60.8 pounds.


----------



## richg99

Just in case anyone here is considering HCG injections and "diet"....here is a LINK to read first.

https://www.reporternews.com/news/2011/mar/19/mark_reedy_guest_column/

regards, Rich


----------



## fender66

richg99 said:


> Just in case anyone here is considering HCG injections and "diet"....here is a LINK to read first.
> 
> https://www.reporternews.com/news/2011/mar/19/mark_reedy_guest_column/
> 
> regards, Rich




Maybe I missed your comments on this, sorry if this is a repeat.....What are your thoughts on this Rich? I've considered it.


----------



## richg99

I never considered HCG, though a number of guys on my local fishing group were reporting BIG weight losses on our local tubby tubby thread. I hadn't even heard of the stuff when I read those posts. 

After reading today's LINKed thread, it certainly seems to me that I'd stay as far away from HCG as I could. As the thread points out....anyone eating only 500 calories a day will lose weight. Duhhhhhh....

Shooting me up with pregnancy hormones is not something that I'd consider no matter what the results might predict. The background of the original promoter doesn't show any true knowledge of what he was recommending.

Heck, ten or so years ago I had my local MD put me on Phen Phen ??? for weight loss. Then, after I took myself off of that nonsense ( many doc's were sued for recommending it.. a year or two later)...he then put many of his patients on some other fad junk. I took two days of pills of whatever that pill was and quit. Again, a year or so later, the pill was condemned as being unsafe for any use. I fired that doctor the day I read about the second "vonder drug"'s problems. 

It seems that there is always somebody trying to get great results with little work. Never worked out too well in any of life's areas that I know of. 
regards, Rich


----------



## fender66

Agreed! +1


----------



## richg99

More bad news for us from...... Eat this , Not That......

Some BAD chicken dishes from all of my favorite restaurants. One BAD dish is from Outback. It is my wife's favorite dish to order from there...Alice Springs Chicken!!

regards, Rich

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Applebee's*
Crispy Orange Chicken Bowl
1,880 calories 13 g saturated fat 4,250 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Burger King*
Tendercrisp Chicken Sandwich
800 calories 46 g fat (8 g saturated, 0.5 g trans) 1,640 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Chick-fil-A*
Chicken Caesar Cool Wrap
480 calories 16 g fat (7 g saturated) 1,810 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Chili's*
Southwestern Cobb Salad
1,080 calories 71 g fat (16 g saturated) 2,650 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Del Taco*
Macho Chicken Burrito
920 calories 30 g fat (11 g saturated) 2,120 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Hardee's*
Charbroiled Chicken Club Sandwich
630 calories 30 g fat (8 g saturated) 1,430 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *IHOP*
BBQ Chicken
1,150 calories 11 g saturated fat 2,020 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Jack in the Box*
Crispy Chicken Club Salad with Croutons and Ranch Dressing
840 calories 58 g fat (15 g saturated, 4.5 g trans) 1,980 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *KFC*
Hot & Spicy Chicken Breast
470 calories 28 g fat (6 g saturated) 1,310 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *McDonald's*
Grilled Chicken Club Sandwich
530 calories 17 g fat (6 g saturated) 1,410 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Olive Garden*
Garlic Herb Chicken con Broccoli
960 calories 41 g fat (18 g saturated) 2,180 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Outback Steakhouse*
Alice Springs Chicken
1,679 calories 115 g fat (53 g saturated) 2,686 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *Red Robin*
California Chicken Burger
946 calories 57 g fat 2,002 mg sodium

Terrible Chicken Dish at *T.G.I. Friday's*
Cajun Shrimp & Chicken Pasta
1,420 calories The "Cajun" flavoring here is actually seasoned butter, and the sauce is cream-and-cheese-infused Alfredo. That makes this the absolute worst pasta dish on the menu, and among the worst in the country.


----------



## Jim

Wow! Look at those sodium levels.


----------



## richg99

Yea...After pigging out yesterday at our annual Lake Assn Meeting...I needed some light reading to make me get back on track. Ha ! Rich


----------



## richg99

My weekly posting...in spite of some "slippage" in my following the rules... my weight was 248.6 lbs. That is down 21.4 lbs from 270 in Dec 1, 2010.

One thing that I did learn over this time is that WW does a good job in training you what is good to eat, and what is NOT. 

However, the computerized WW program doesn't have many of my local restaurant foods. A couple of free apps for my Android phone do. WW is focused on its own point system. The apps give you calories and more. 

Take your pick. Being lazy, I like the data to be readily available so I can quickly post, or even check out the foods... before I order. I am still a WW member....but....we will see. Rich


----------



## richg99

a good read for someone considering losing weight.

https://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/03/25/lose.weight.over.100.pounds/


----------



## Jim

January 1, 2011 - *246.8* pounds House scales...They LIE! :LOL2:
January 7, 2011 - *239.0 even* 7.8 pounds. Good but it will slow down now going forward.
January 14, 2011 - *232.4* 6.6 pounds this week. I hit the Gym every day and killed myself shoveling this week :LOL2:
January 21, 2011 - *230.2* 2.2 pounds this week. This is where I need to be weekly, but I was hoping for more! 
January 28, 2011 - *227.5* 2.7 pounds this week. The 4 hour shoveling yesterday helped this along for sure!
February 4, 2011 - *227.7* up 2 ounces! :shock: This bummed me out a little because I did not cheat. I did however feast on a baked ham all week and some homemade chili. So I am wondering if this is sodium/water retention. I must say though all my clothes are fitting even losser this week. Maybe all the snow shoveling is causing me to pack on some serious dense muscle mass. :LOL2:
February 11, 2011 - *229.7* No comments, except that I have been focused since Tuesday. Better results will happen next Friday I hope.
February 18, 2011 - *226 Even* 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week working out. I started jogging too on the treadmill. I ran just over a mile at 6mph. It felt awesome, but I was sore for 2 days after.
February 25, 2011 - *226.7* up 7 ounces. How? I have no idea. Very aggravating though. I worked out even harder and ran 3 times this week on top of my daily elliptical 35 minutes. :evil:
March 4, 2011 - *225.7* Down 1 pound from last week. I finally broke that 225.X. Very happy. Now my next short term goal is 220. I am confident with warmer weather coming that these "small" Loses per week will be a little bigger by being outside with the kids, yard clean up, trips to the park.....fishing. Anything but sitting cooped up in a house all winter long.
March 11, 2011 - *227.5* Enough to make me want to quit. Up almost 2 pounds
March 18, 2001 - *223.0* Finally. I can guarantee my fluctuation was the Sodium from the baked ham I had last week. This week I ate almost Zero processed foods.
March 25, 2001 - *222.7* It will have to do I guess. :? 

Here is a question. When the scale says 222.7, what does .7 stand for? 

If 16 ounces equals one pound, then for sure this .7 can not be ounces? The scale will only go up to .9 and then go to the next pound. I have never seen the scale say xxx.12 or .15.

Am i losing my mind?


----------



## fender66

> Am i losing my mind?



If it's excess weight...then I'm all for it. I updated my original post and am NOT happy this week after busting my butt!


----------



## poolie

poolie said:


> I haven't posted a weight update in about a month. Luckily I'm doing better at losing weight than updating progress. My last posted weight was 176.2 Feb 21st. Yesterday morning I weighed in at 171.8 which actually puts me within 3 lbs of my goal... but I'm not stopping there. The BMI charts say I should weigh no more that 169... so close!!!!!



Having a hard time getting out of the 170's. Tuesday I was down to 170.4, but too much sodium at dinner the other night dumped a couple pounds back on me. Walking just isn't doing it for me anymore, so dusted off the bicycle and have been riding 10-12 miles every other evening after work. That's 500 calories per ride and it seems to be doing the trick. This morning I'm at 170.8 (which I assume is 8/10 of a pound).

I'm loving the bike. It's easy on the knees and hips and provides more scenery than walking. Rode 22 miles last weekend and weather permitting this weekend have a 40 mile ride planned for Sunday.


----------



## fender66

Wish I could get into riding. I have a great Canondale bike that I inherited from my father, but I find it so incredibly mind numbing and boring. Maybe it's just me? #-o


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> Wish I could get into riding. I have a great Canondale bike that I inherited from my father, but I find it so incredibly mind numbing and boring. Maybe it's just me? #-o



Hah... it's not my mind that goes numb, it's something a little lower. After my first long ride I remember why they wear those padded biker shorts.


----------



## richg99

On my scale, I believe that the .4 .6 .7 etc. are just percentages of a pound. Therefore, the following table might be good to have.... regards, Rich

10% of 16 ozs equals 1.6 ozs

20% = 3.2 ozs
30%= 4.8 ozs
40%=6.4 ozs
50%=8 ozs
60%=9.6 ozs
70%=11.2 ozs
8%=12.8 ozs
90%=14.4 ozs


----------



## richg99

I own a recumbent bike that is kept at the summer place. Ahhhhhh...what a pleasure to ride compared to a butt-slicing regular bike seat. Even my big butt fits comfortably. The bike handles very well, and I am closer to the ground if, at age 71, I happen to fall off. 

Only problems with them are ....#1 pretty darn expensive...and #2 Not as good as a regular bike going up hills. You can go faster than a regular bike on flat areas, though. 

I love it but I only use it when I am up North...and...I don't have a lot of free time free we are up there.

Try one if you get a chance. I have one of the cheapest models and it was $500.00 or so!

regards, Rich

Here is a LINK to the current version of the one I have.....https://www.bicycleman.com/recumbents/sun/sun_ez1.htm


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> On my scale, I believe that the .4 .6 .7 etc. are just percentages of a pound. Therefore, the following table might be good to have.... regards, Rich
> 
> 10% of 16 ozs equals 1.6 ozs
> 
> 20% = 3.2 ozs
> 30%= 4.8 ozs
> 40%=6.4 ozs
> 50%=8 ozs
> 60%=9.6 ozs
> 70%=11.2 ozs
> 8%=12.8 ozs
> 90%=14.4 ozs



Excellent! I came up with 4.8 ounces also. You just confirmed it for me.


----------



## richg99

OK Over the last month or so...I posted a large number of foods that we SHOULD NOT EAT!

How about, for once, .... from my favorite web site...GOOD THINGS TO EAT..regards, Rich

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slideshow/20-best-restaurant-foods-america?cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-03252011-_-HTML-_-1


13. Best Drive-Thru Mexican.....
Taco Bell Grilled Steak Soft Tacos, *Fresco Style*
(2 tacos)
320 calories
9 g fat (3 g saturated)
1,200 mg sodium
18 g protein

With eight Fresco items to choose from, how do the Grilled Steak Tacos end up in the spotlight? Through a combination of low calories, high protein, and big flavor. But here’s the best news of all: No two-taco combo on the Fresco menu will bag you more than 360 calories, and if you’re feeling extra hungry, you can spring for a burrito-taco combination. Even then you can’t do worse than 520 calories.

12. Best Drive-Thru Combo Meal.....
Chick-fil-A Chargrilled Chicken Sandwich with Medium Fruit Cup and Unsweetened Iced Tea
360 calories
3 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
1,320 mg sodium

Surprise, surprise, you can get a healthy meal in the drive-thru lane. Here you have a full meal for 360 calories, and between the chicken and fruit, it provides 27 grams of protein, 40 percent of your day’s vitamin A, and more than 2 days of your vitamin C. Choose this over a Big Mac with medium fries twice a week, and in a year’s time, you’ll have cut almost 17 pounds of flab off your belly.

18. Best Fast Food Breakfast.....
McDonald's Egg McMuffin
300 calories
12 g fat (5 g saturated)
820 mg sodium

We’ve been behind the Egg McMuffin since the dawn of Eat This, Not That! and the reason is threefold. One, it’s incredibly lean by breakfast-sandwich standards; two, it comes stacked with 18 grams of hunger-fighting protein; and three, there’s probably one on your way to work.

8. Best Drive-Thru Burger......
Wendy's ¼-Pound Single
430 calories
20 g fat 
(7 g saturated, 1 g trans)
870 mg sodium
25 g protein

In the shadow of so many elephantine burgers, we pay homage to Wendy’s ¼-Pound Single. Sure you can find burgers with fewer calories, but for one that’s portioned to be a meal in and of itself, this is your best option. Seriously, we’ve carefully compared the weight and calories of many of the food industry’s most popular patties, and calorie for calorie, you won’t find more burger for your bite. 

3. Best Sit-Down Burger......
Red Robin Natural Burger
570 calories
25 g fat
979 mg sodium

The 570-calorie price tag is for the basic burger with lettuce, tomato, onion and pickle. If you’re looking for something more extravagant, ignore the house-made concoctions and start with the Natural as your base. Add on a few of the dozens of fixings on offer—salsa, ’shrooms, or, our favorite, a 42-calorie slather of delicious guacamole.


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235
Mar 4 - 235.2
Mar 11 - 234.4
Mar 18 - 234.6
Mar 25 - 234.4


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7
> 3-26-11 - 223.8


I must have hit a bump in the road. And killed it. And eaten it. A "high calorie" bump in the road.


----------



## Brine

One of these days.... #-o 

You guys keep at it, and eventually I'll join ya!


----------



## poolie

I had a milestone day today. After a leg killing 30 mile ride on the bicycle (1400 calories) I wobbled back to the house for a nice warm shower then stepped on the scale. 169.2 Man... I have sooo been wanting to get out of the 170's. My initial goal was to get to 169 thought I not giving up until I get to at least 165.

That was 6 hours ago and my legs are still pooped. Strangely I can't wait to go do it again.


----------



## richg99

Congratulations....and I was happy when I walked four miles the other day...ha! Well done! Keep it up. If I ever got to 169 lbs....I'd be dead.
Rich


----------



## Jim

Had a little bit of a bender this weekend. #-o 

Oh well, it happens. Time to refocus.


----------



## richg99

Whoops...gained back .8 of a pound this week. Plateaued...that is me.

However, I read the SECRET OF WEIGHT LOSS this morning... here is the LINK.
regards, rich
*****************************************
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/health/To-Lose-Weight-Relax-Grab-Shuteye-118977129.html

*To Lose Weight, Relax, Grab Shuteye*
NBC Bay Area - Greg Wilson - ‎1 hour ago‎
Exercise is good, but if you really want to lose weight, chill out and take a nap. A new study found that people who get between six and eight hours of sleep every day and are under the least amount of stress had the easiest time .


----------



## poolie

What's up with us gaining this week? My (obviously malfunctioning) scale said I gained back a .6 pounds this morning.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> What's up with us gaining this week? My (obviously malfunctioning) scale said I gained back a .6 pounds this morning.



Has to be the phase of the moon pie sandwich.


----------



## richg99

I am convinced that..... if I originally cut my eating xxx percent or calories ...then that amount of cut produced 20 lbs ( in my case ) of loss. However, continuing eating at that same, new, adjusted rate...only allows me to "maintain"...but not improve... over the original weight loss.

Sooooooo... if that is so, the only way that I am going to lose additional weight is to either increase my activity a LOT...or...cut my consumption of calories by even more than I have so far. 

To bear that out...I started out at WW with 47 daily points. Thea have now cut me down to a current 43 points. Little tiny women only get 29 points. 

It seems to me that I have to cut back more or I am going to be on "maintain status" forever. Now, that wouldn't be all bad, since 20 lbs off is still 20 lbs off. I've heard of a lot of people who lost a ton more...and then...gained it all back again. 

I have a minor knee operation scheduled tomorrow. That will screw up my exercise program for a few weeks.

We shall see. regards, Rich

p.s. My original target loss was 32 lbs. I am at 20 lbs. More to go!


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7
> 3-26-11 - 223.8
> 4-2-11 - 224.2


I'm headed in the wrong direction. I suppose I need more physical activity.


----------



## richg99

Boy....was I ever wrong....Increasing my exercise isn't, apparently, going to help with weight loss at all!

*
In short, it's what you eat, not how hard you try to work it off, that matters more in losing weight*


"In general, for weight loss, exercise is pretty useless," says Eric Ravussin, chair in diabetes and metabolism at Louisiana State University and a prominent exercise researcher


The entire article from TIME

https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1914857-4,00.html


----------



## richg99

Down .4 lb this week. Near my lows. 

No exercise at all, due to a knee operation. Ate lots of apples, though. It seems that if I eat a lot of apples, I don't eat all that other junk. Must be something to it. No points for apples in the WW system.
Hmmm?????


Rich


----------



## richg99

30 Healthy foods that aren't...

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slideshow/30-healthy-foods-arent?cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-04062011-_-HTML-_-body


----------



## poolie

richg99 said:


> Boy....was I ever wrong....Increasing my exercise isn't, apparently, going to help with weight loss at all!
> 
> *
> In short, it's what you eat, not how hard you try to work it off, that matters more in losing weight*
> 
> 
> "In general, for weight loss, exercise is pretty useless," says Eric Ravussin, chair in diabetes and metabolism at Louisiana State University and a prominent exercise researcher
> 
> 
> The entire article from TIME
> 
> https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1914857-4,00.html



Haven't read the article yet, but I have to agree. I can go out on the bicycle and burn off a 1000 calories or more a couple times a week and I have a temporary drop in weight, but if I slack off for one moment on my healthy eating it bounces back. Ultimately it's about calorie intake.


----------



## baseball_guy_99

On Monday, March 28th, I decided it was time for me to lose some weight.

I'm starting out by just cutting out my soda intake. I am also going to start trying to eat a little healthier.

My starting weight on the 28th was 240.2 lbs.

I weighed myself this Monday morning (4/4/11) and I'm down to 236.6.

All I have done so far is limit my soda intake to 1-12oz can per day which I would like to cut out completely.

My target weight is 215lbs...but more is always better!


BTW I'm 6'2" tall.


----------



## richg99

BB guy....welcome aboard. Lots of good ideas and sharing going on here. Rich


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...

Outdoorsman


----------



## wasilvers

12/01 - 227.5 
12/29 - 217.0
01/05 - 214.6
01/12 - 214.6 (great considering we traveled, ate like pigs, deserts every meal,and I was up 4.5 pounds on Monday)
1/19 - 215 Next week, it's 210 or bust!
1/26 - * 210.8!!!! *
2/3 - 210.8 
Held at 210 for a couple of weeks.
2/19 - 208.6 - finally going in the right direction again
2/23 - 206.8 - I WON THE BIGGEST LOOSER CONTEST AT WORK (and Money!)

BREAK HERE FOR TAX SEASON - ABSOLUTELY NO TIME TO WORK OUT

4/7 - 208.6 - over one month and only 1.8 pounds put back on - So guys, learning better eating habits has definitly helped. Limited soda intake to avg of 1.3 per day. I basically live off Nature Valley granola bars, it is my breakfast, snacks and sometimes dinner. I eat a huge lunch - golden corral buffet, or two grilled stuffed burrittos from taco bell, a pizza from little ceasars, etc.. and it all seems to work out (for now). Before I changed eating habits, it was Mcdees for breakfast, same crappy lunch, and more burgers for dinner. All with sodas, or monster enegery drinks. Snacks were candybars, or candy, or chips. #-o 
Now that I reached my first goal of under 210, the push in the next 4 weeks will be to reach 200 pounds. 
I'm back on the weight loss plan!!!


----------



## devilmutt

Starting Weight - 253.4
Jan 7 - 244.5 
Jan 14 - 240.2
Jan 21 - 239
Jan 28 - 237.2
Feb 5 - 237.2 (New Scale)
Feb 11 - 233.4 
Feb 18 - 235
Feb 24 - 235
Mar 4 - 235.2
Mar 11 - 234.4
Mar 18 - 234.6
Mar 25 - 234.4
Apr 8 - 233.2


----------



## richg99

Well done! Devil.....
Rich


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks, I'm trying. The weekends are the problem.


----------



## Jim

I went on vacation and had a complete 100 percent meltdown.


----------



## richg99

Jim You just created a new spot to start from. 

What's the old saying..."it isn't how many times the fighter was knocked down...but...how many times he got up....."

Heck, I've been plateaued for 2 months. That is better than sliding..but...not much better. Rich


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7
> 3-26-11 - 223.8
> 4-2-11 - 224.2
> 4-9-11 - 221.4


Back in the right direction.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I went on vacation and had a complete 100 percent meltdown.



Vacations are worth it. Can't wait for mine. Oh wait....don't think I get one this year. #-o We're already booked solid until next year.


----------



## Jim

Back on track starting today! [-o<


----------



## richg99

Here you go....Best restaurants for every meal...

I am not at all sure what they mean by "best" here. Some sound "worst"..

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slideshow/best-restaurant-any-meal?cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-04112011-_-HTML-_-body

Rich


----------



## richg99

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly...

The Good....Weighed in yesterday. down .8 lbs...that put me at 248....down 22 lbs and my very lowest weight in many years. Still shooting for 238, which would equal two 16 lb bowling balls.

The Bad..I pigged out after that good weigh-in. Even though none of the things that I ate seemed like too much at the time.....they were FAR more than I have been eating in any one day. Also, much of the junk came from fast food restaurants....

Let's see....a bowl of cereal; a quick stop on way to the lake for two breakfast burritos three hours later. 

Then, around three p.m. a triple snacker from "BK on the way home; at home ..a steak..two beers; a wine...some chips and salsa......

Yee Gods.....yes....it does sound AWFUL. Too much and too many!

The Ugly...back up 2.5 lbs due to that one day of debauchery.

Starting over with a goal of losing SOMETHING by next week's weigh in...

Bah humbug...Rich


----------



## richg99

*Seven habits that make you fat....*

Sheesh, I am guilty of almost all of them!
Rich

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slideshow/7-habits-make-you-fat#sharetagsfocus


----------



## Jim

Depression in full swing. I have been going to the gym every day but my diet has been non existent. I just cant get back into the swing of things(Since vacation really).

I need to refocus.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Depression in full swing. I have been going to the gym every day but my diet has been non existent. I just cant get back into the swing of things(Since vacation really).
> 
> I need to refocus.



Come on Jim....you can do it. I've been doing pretty good, but the lbs just don't fall that quickly. I am moving in the right direction...but VERY slowly. #-o 

Like you said....refocus.


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...

Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99

We all just need these new "weight-loss" pants.....Rich
****************************************************************
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17sitting-t.html


Excerpt....
Dr. Levine then began to ply them with an extra 1,000 calories per day.

 Sure enough, some of his subjects packed on the pounds, while others gained little to no weight.

“We measured everything, thinking we were going to find some magic metabolic factor that would explain why some people didn’t gain weight,” explains Dr. Michael Jensen, a Mayo Clinic researcher who collaborated with Dr. Levine on the studies. But that wasn’t the case. Then six years later, with the help of the motion-tracking underwear, they discovered the answer. “The people who didn’t gain weight were unconsciously moving around more,” Dr. Jensen says. They hadn’t started exercising more — that was prohibited by the study. Their bodies simply responded naturally by making more little movements than they had before the overfeeding began, like taking the stairs, trotting down the hall to the office water cooler, bustling about with chores at home or simply fidgeting. On average, the subjects who gained weight sat two hours more per day than those who hadn’t.


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7
> 3-26-11 - 223.8
> 4-2-11 - 224.2
> 4-9-11 - 221.4
> 4-16-11 - 224.5


Uh Oh!


----------



## 93civEJ1

I need to get more motivated to lose weight...I was gaining weight, but it was muscle weight...now im just gaining bad / fast food weight lately.  ...id like to lose about 40 pounds or so!!


----------



## richg99

I don't know enough about losing weight. I do know a little bit about setting and attaining goals. You might consider choosing something that really, really like to do.

Let's say ......go golfing with your buddy on Saturday. So.....you say to yourself..."I really like to go golfing with Fred ( or whoever) every Saturday morning". "If I don't lose at least one pound by the weigh-in on Friday...I don't go golfing". 

You will lose the weight if you set the goal at an attainable level. 

You can substitute any activity ( some activities I can't mention on this site.... Ha ha ) for the preferred goal. regards, Rich


----------



## redbug

Well I think i have found a new diet it seem to work very well:
2 years ago I dropped 35 lbs in 3 months it never came back
and now the last 2 weeks I have dropped another 15lbs
I am under 290 for the first time in 5 years  
I will call it the back spasm diet.. i hurt my back 2 weeks ago and have been out of work
I have been flat on my back most of the time.
I do try to sit up while eating but after about 15 mins the pain get too intense
so I lay back down and stop eating.
I am sure I will get better sooner or later, so I need to figure out how to keep it going
How about a cattle prod? zap myself until i but the fork down?


----------



## fender66

redbug said:


> Well I think i have found a new diet it seem to work very well:
> 2 years ago I dropped 35 lbs in 3 months it never came back
> and now the last 2 weeks I have dropped another 15lbs
> I am under 290 for the first time in 5 years
> I will call it the back spasm diet.. i hurt my back 2 weeks ago and have been out of work
> I have been flat on my back most of the time.
> I do try to sit up while eating but after about 15 mins the pain get too intense
> so I lay back down and stop eating.
> I am sure I will get better sooner or later, so I need to figure out how to keep it going
> How about a cattle prod? zap myself until i but the fork down?



That's a tough way to lose weight. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## richg99

Ouch! Congratulations on your new found diet plan .... Ouch! Again...

You ARE proving the article that was posted last week that said dieting is the answer...not exercise. Maybe you should write a book and make millions???

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99

Ouch...UP ...+1.6 lbs this week to 249.6 lbs. 

Last week I weighed in at my very lowest since I started this journey Dec 2010. However, my wife returned from a trip and is cooking again. I was only eating one big meal a day when she was gone. Too lazy to cook for myself!

Went to a WW meeting today. BIG emphasis on tracking points ( or calories). Study showed that people who tracked their points daily lost twice as much as those who did not.

I am back tracking again! I find that using the phone app MyFitnessPal is easy and has a lot of the foods I eat all stored in the program. I don't have to look anything up on my own. The program does most of the work.

Below is a LINK to a good article I stumbled across tonight. Seems that lifting weights or using a Nautilus machine is really good for you...maybe better than running. Good news....I'd rather use the Nautilus machine than run anytime. 

regards, Rich

https://health.yahoo.net/experts/menshealth/5-biggest-fitness-mistakes


----------



## Jim

First weigh in tomorrow morning. I started lifting weights and doing less cardio. I'm burnt out from doing it.


----------



## richg99

Jim, then definitely read the article LINKed above. I reaffirms something I read a month or so ago about weights vs running. 

AND....no matter what....doing something that you enjoy doing... means you will do more of it... more often. I can blast around the Nautilus room in twenty minutes, doing 12 reps x 12 machines. Love it! Wish I didn't have to take off the days in between. Rich


----------



## fender66

I'm hitting the water tomorrow....won't be weighing in until Sunday I think.


----------



## Jim

Up 4 pounds in one month. Im at 226 and change. :roll: 
Slowly getting back into the swing of things with vacation and lack of motivation. I have been going to the gym 5 days per week doing half-ass work outs.....but going.

Diet has been almost non existent. I do good all day and then just go house when I get home from work. 

Easter is this Sunday, that means non stop eating all day. 

The journey continues....My goal is still 200.


----------



## fender66

I stepped on the scale this morning since I was out of town on Friday....for the first time in as long as I can remember...I was below 210 and holding at 209.

However....I ate about 50 lbs of food today. Don't want to step back on the scale again. #-o 

I have been updating my original post though and will continue to do so.


----------



## richg99

With fear and trepidation I drove to WW today. WEIGH IN time! You just don't know how much fun it is, weighing in... in front of all of those women! They can't see your actual weight..but they know...they know.....Ha ha 

After pigging out on Easter, and not slowing down too much since then, I was very pleased to find I was only UP .2 of a lb. Heck, that is only 3.2 ounces. I had that much weight in my pocket in coins...or so I like to kid myself.

Not too bad, considering. I didn't go out and stuff myself today, though that Red Robin burger and fries probably wasn't on any WW recommended list!

Good luck, one and all ..... 
( I notice that our participation on this list has diminished....ET come home! )

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99

Here they go again....ruining my favorite breakfast choices..

At IHOP...

https://eatthis.menshealth.com/slide/terrible-omelet?slideshow=185596#sharetagsfocus

*4. Terrible Omelet*
IHOP Spinach and Mushroom Omelette (no pancakes on the side)
910 calories
71 g fat (26 g saturated, 1 g trans)
1,580 mg sodium

You can make this same omelet at home for roughly 300 calories. What sets IHOP's apart? The absurd amount of cheap fats being tossed around the kitchen. This thing has more saturated fat than a half stick of butter, and if you opt for the pancakes on the side, you can tack another 450 calories onto your nutritional debt.

Eat This Instead!
Two x Two x Two (with bacon)
560 calories
31 g fat (11 g saturated)
1,280 mg sodium


----------



## poolie

richg99 said:


> Good luck, one and all .....
> ( I notice that our participation on this list has diminished....ET come home! )
> 
> regards, Rich



I am happy to announce that I have reached my goal this past weekend. Started at 183 and wanted to get to 165. Well I'm THERE!

As we all know getting that is only half the battle. I've got to keep it off, or lose more... who knows.

I contribute most of my success to dusting off my bicycle and riding the wheels off it. I've been riding 3 nights a week 12-15 miles each and another 20-30 miles either Saturday or Sunday for a total of 3000 or so calories a week.

Now I just need to go buy more pants


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, one and all .....
> ( I notice that our participation on this list has diminished....ET come home! )
> 
> regards, Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have reached my goal this past weekend. Started at 183 and wanted to get to 165. Well I'm THERE!
> 
> As we all know getting that is only half the battle. I've got to keep it off, or lose more... who knows.
> 
> I contribute most of my success to dusting off my bicycle and riding the wheels off it. I've been riding 3 nights a week 12-15 miles each and another 20-30 miles either Saturday or Sunday for a total of 3000 or so calories a week.
> 
> Now I just need to go buy more pants
Click to expand...


That's AWESOME.....congrats. =D> =D> Don't go celebrate with a big bowl of ice cream. :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Poolie...outstanding! Wish could say the same thing. I dropped 20 lbs quickly and have been stuck there for months.

Due to some extensive travel plans, I've dropped out of both my gym and WW starting May 1. No sense paying them each $40.00 a month and not being able to use their services. We will see what I can do on my own. rich


----------



## richg99

One newswoman's weight loss story.

https://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20110503/CURR04/305039996


----------



## redbug

well my back is getting better so i don't know how much more i will drop
i was 305 when i hurt my back on April 10th
i am down to 285 and still going i would love to get to 250
that was my weight when i got married 15 years ago


----------



## richg99

You can do it, Redbug....Rich


----------



## Jim

Ok, I am done. I am hovering between the 222-227 mark every week. No point in suffering. I am unpinning this thread. If you continue to strive for your goal please keep us updated. I will at least try to do a monthly post.


----------



## worminken

worminken said:


> Saturday is my start day and I plan on weighing (less) each Saturday morning. My starting weight is between 240-245. I'll let you know Saturday.
> 1-1-11 - 245.2
> 1-8-11 - 238.7
> 1-15-11 - 236.2
> 1-22-11 - 234.6
> 1-29-11 - 232.3
> 2-5-11 - 231.8
> 2-12-11 - 230.6
> 2-19-11 - 228.00
> 2-26-11 - 227.7
> 3-4-11 - 226.1
> 3-12-11 - 223.6
> 3-19-11 - 222.7
> 3-26-11 - 223.8
> 4-2-11 - 224.2
> 4-9-11 - 221.4
> 4-16-11 - 224.5
> 5-6-11 - 221.7


I seem to have hit a road block


----------



## redbug

down another 4 lbs to 281lbs
I go back to work on monday 25lbs lighter


----------



## poolie

redbug said:


> down another 4 lbs to 281lbs
> I go back to work on monday 25lbs lighter



That's awesome!


----------



## richg99

Been away for 17 days on a cruise. NEVER go on a cruise when you are on a diet. I gained ELEVEN pounds! I even thought that I was "watching" my eating the last week or so. Bah humbug.

Lots of work to do now! regards, Rich


----------



## Jyphotography

Jim, I tried to PM you however my PM's just stay in my outbox. 

Could you send me that PDF you were talking about?


----------



## Jim

Time to get back on track.................


----------



## Outdoorsman

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...
5/31/11 @ 229.... shooting for 225.....

WOW.. Have not posted here since 3/15/11... Wow... Lately, the [email protected]#% been hitting the fan almost daily ( sometimes wonder how much i can take)... one good thing...STRESS = Weight Loss....See todays post above...

Outdoorsman


----------



## Outdoorsman

It has been a long time since I have even been on this website let alone post in this thread... It has been quite a rough year...ok... here goes...Red font = New post...

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...
5/31/11 @ 229.... shooting for 225.....
7/24/11 @ 219... Been loosing steady and gradule since last post... few pounds a week and keeping it off... hovered @ 222-225 for a while...now at 219 and shooting for 215... goal is still to loose in 5 pound incraments.... LOOK OUT 200... HERE I COME.....Total loss from day 1 to today = 29 POUNDS....

Outdoorsman


----------



## Outdoorsman

Updated Aug. 1st. 2011 (today)...

It has been a long time since I have even been on this website let alone post in this thread... It has been quite a rough year...ok... here goes...Red font = New post...

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...
5/31/11 @ 229.... shooting for 225.....
7/24/11 @ 219... Been loosing steady and gradule since last post... few pounds a week and keeping it off... hovered @ 222-225 for a while...now at 219 and shooting for 215... goal is still to loose in 5 pound incraments.... LOOK OUT 200... HERE I COME.....Total loss from day 1 to today = 29 POUNDS....
8/1/11 @ 216...and loosing....

Outdoorsman


----------



## Jim

Good for your outdoorsman! =D> 

I have been on track myself for the last few weeks, I just have not posted here. I had gained a few pounds, but I am hovering under the 230 mark. My short term goal is 220, My ending goal is 200.


----------



## richg99

Afraid that I have been a back-slider. Haven't weighed myself in weeks...and...wondering what the results would be if I do. Went to the doc last week. He said I was 6 lbs less than the year before. Not much progress...considering where I was five months ago. bah humbug. Rich


----------



## fender66

I am certainly a backslider. I started between 220 and 225lb and was able to drop 10lb but then couldn't drop anything else. Yeah...sure I would be able to flux up and down a pound, but that all depended on how much I would sweat or go to the bathroom. :shock: 

Last week I took a good look at my wife and am so envious of how she's been doing. She's dropped about 40lb and is looking really good so somewhat out of guilt...I'm back on the wagon. I've RE-weighed myself in at 220 and been watching the diet again and even let the treadmill kick my butt for the last 2 nights. Time to put the SEXY back in me. :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## Outdoorsman

Updated Aug. 6th. 2011 (today)...

It has been a long time since I have even been on this website let alone post in this thread... It has been quite a rough year...ok... here goes...Red font = New post...

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the [email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...
5/31/11 @ 229.... shooting for 225.....
7/24/11 @ 219... Been loosing steady and gradule since last post... few pounds a week and keeping it off... hovered @ 222-225 for a while...now at 219 and shooting for 215... goal is still to loose in 5 pound incraments.... LOOK OUT 200... HERE I COME.....Total loss from day 1 to today = 29 POUNDS....
8/1/11 @ 216...and loosing....
8/6/11 @ 214.. and loosing.... I hate to admit this bur seein's how this has be the worst year ever fo me, STRESS has been a deciding factor in my being able to continue the loss... nuff said...
Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99

Well done Outdoorsman! Way better than my "efforts"., though, I am going to get back onto the track this week! You've encouraged me again. 

As far as handling that stress, doing a positive thing like losing weight may be just what the doctor ordered. Focus on something else, something good for you..and set the "stress-causer" issues aside for a bit seems to be good therapy. Hey, I"m no doc.

I did relieve a little bit of stress on our favorite lake Saturday morning. She was hiding under a boat. Dropped a purple worm next to the boat, and out came "Big-Baby"! The ruler she is laying on stops at 17 inches, so she was, maybe, 19 inches long and FAT. I am going to repeat her pix on the fishng reports section.

regards, Rich


----------



## redbug

well i'm still losing I started at 305 back in Jan and am down to 272 I would love to get to 250 its gonna be a long haul


----------



## Outdoorsman

Updated Oct 4th. 2011 (today)...

Red font = New post...

12/31/10 @ 248.5
1/3/11 @ 248
1/10/11 @ 249 - Up 1 pound.... need to get more active and snack less...
1/13/11 @ 246.5 - Did some snow shovelin.... 
1/17/11 @ 243.5 - Now my next goal is 240...could not get there last time...
1/28/11 @ 248 - Major setback... unexpected [email protected]# happens.. fell of the wagon.. was eating wrong to help deal with the s[email protected]#... time to get back on the right track...
2/10/11 @ 243 - Back down to where 240 is in my sights... one good thing about all the snow is that even with a snowblower I worked and swetted off the pounds... 
3/6/11 @ 238.5 - Broke my short term goal of 240 about a week ago.. just wanted to maintain it before I posted it here...now its on the 235...
3/15/11 @ 236.5 - I am starting to think towards my next (5 lb increment) goal of 230... but trying not to get ahead of myself and still focusing on 235...
5/31/11 @ 229.... shooting for 225.....
7/24/11 @ 219... Been loosing steady and gradule since last post... few pounds a week and keeping it off... hovered @ 222-225 for a while...now at 219 and shooting for 215... goal is still to loose in 5 pound incraments.... LOOK OUT 200... HERE I COME.....Total loss from day 1 to today = 29 POUNDS....
8/1/11 @ 216...and loosing....
8/6/11 @ 214.. and loosing.... Outdoorsman
8/31/11 @ 212.5... Shot back up to 219 for a little while... back at it again @ 212.5 ..shootin for 210.... then 205... then LOOKOUT.... 200 here I come...
10/4/11 @ 211... Been hovering around 211 - 213 for a while... been kinda not pushing it... time to get back at it and hit 210... then it's on to 205... total weight lost since day 1.... 38 pounds...

Outdoorsman



_________________
1990 24 Ft. Preimer Pontoon Boat W / 50 HP. Mariner = Relaxing on the Water... 
1980 17 Ft. Bass Tracker II Mod-V Hull Jon Boat with 45 HP Merc = Lakes and River Boat...
10 Ft "Bass Tender" (Plastic) Tri-Hull W Plastic Oars = Local Area Ponds..


----------



## redbug

This is kind of an old thread but i just want to update this
I was 315 this past Christmases 335 the year before
i was at the Dr this past week and a very happy to report that i have dropped to 265lbs
my goal was to hit 275 but i have gone past that and now am aiming for 225 i have been eating a salad everyday for lunch
and cutting down on dinner and snacks


----------



## fender66

Congrats to you RedBug...that's GREAT! =D> =D> 

I was actually thinking about this thread this morning when I stepped out of the shower. I'm afraid to step on the scale and even see how bad I've been. #-o


----------



## richg99

Thanks for bringing this one back up. I went away for the summer and left my "accurate" scale at home. Won't be doing that again. 

In May, I returned from a hedonistic (eating wise) cruise, and then headed to Illinois. My scale up North was flaky. Different readings every ten minutes. I gave up weighing myself ...and, of course, then enjoyed the heck out of Brats; beer; pizza and too many other delicacies. 

Arrived back home a few weeks ago. Got on the scale and found, to my surprise, that I was only 6 lbs. over my lowest previous ( in this century) weight! I've since knocked four of those lbs. off and am down to below 245 again. I went back to the gym for the first time this morning..

There is hope! regards, Rich


----------



## Hanr3

I too am glad this thread has been revived.

I had hernia surgery and shoulder surgery this summer, a month apart. Finally able to exercise again, limited of coarse, but the physical therapy will tie in nicely with the diet.


----------



## nomowork

My doctor wants me down to about 180 but I'm happy to be at 200.

My son was near 225 about six months ago. He bought a complete workout gym and put it in his spare bedroom. He works out everyday after work (pencil pusher) and has cut down on meats, sugars, starch and makes four small meals with mostly vegetables for his work day. He has lost 40 pounds in six months! I take him out to dinner once or twice a month on his "cheat days"!


----------



## fender66

My wife is my inspiration and a thorn in my side....She's lost just over 50 lbs in the past year. Now I've lost about 50 lbs over the past year too...I just keep putting it back on. She hasn't.


----------

